# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός FM 4W και Linear FM 25-30W

## ALAMAN

Τί λέτε  :Question:  
Αξίζει τον κόπο  :Question: 

Linear FM ισχύος 30Watt:   
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html

Πομπός FM 4W:   
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html

----------


## Giannis511

To πρώτο είναι ΟΚ αλλά το δεύτερο αμφιβάλλω για την αξιοπιστία του μοπυ φαίνεται πολύ πρόχειρο και κακοσχεδιασμένο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί ενοείς κακοσχεδιασμένο  :Question:   επιδή δεν φένεται καλά  :Question:  
Μπορεί να είναι σκαναρισμένο
το πηνίο RFC, τί είναι πώς το ζητάω  :Question:  
στον κατάλογο υλικών λέει: 
RFC (αντίσταση 1ΜΩ με τυλιγμένο γύρω της πηνίο αρκετών σπειρών από ψιλό βερνικωμένο σύρμα.
Ξύστε τα άκρα του πηνίου και κολλήστε τα στα άκρα της αντίστασης φτιάχνοντας έτσι ένα παράλληλο L-R κύκλωμα.)
τί ενοεέι, αντιστάσεις σύρματός ίσως

----------


## kostas30

φιλε ALAMAN πας να μπλεξεις με κατασκευες  αμφιβολου λειτουργιας και αρκετα δυσκολες χωρις να γνωριζεις τα βασικα περι rf χωρις  οργανα δηλαδη στην τυχη και για να σου δουλεψει κατι σωστα σε υψηλες συχνοτητες δεν αρκει μονο η τυχη. 
δεν γνωριζω  για τι χρηση  θελεις εναν πομπο 25-30βαττ ?

παντος για να μην σπας το κεφαλι σου αδικα παρε κατι ετοιμο και μαθε πανω σ αυτο  γιατι τα ιδια λευτα θα σου κοστισει 

φιλικα παντα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο πομπός και το λίνεαρ σαν σχέδια λειτουργούν. Τα είχα κατασκευάσει πριν από 28 χρόνια. Αλλά είχα κάνει αρκετές αλλαγές  ως προς τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων, ιδίως στον πομπό.
Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, έχω βάλει στις αγγελίες, σε πολυ καλή τιμή ένα πομπό 4 βαττ, σχέδιο παρόμοιο με της σμαρτ κιτ αλλά βελτιωμένο, με το 2Ν3924 αντί του 2Ν2553 στην έξοδο και μερικές άλλες αλλαγές για να βγαίνει καλύτερα. υπ' όψιν ότι το σχέδιο της σμαρτ δεν βγάζει 4 βαττ αλλά 2,5. Με το 2Ν3924 το σχέδιο βγάζει τα 4 βατ. Επίσης στην αγγελία έχω βάλει και το λίνεαρ. Είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο, με  αυτό του σχεδίου, με το ΒΛΥ89. Τα πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε η Ρέντφοξ(δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμη η εταιρεία αυτή).
Αν πάλι θέλει κάποιος να το κατασκευάσει, πολύ ευχαρίστως να του δώσω τα σχέδια με τις αλλαγές. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν τα έχω. Πρέπει να ψάξω να τα βρώ.

----------


## amiga

ΑLAMAN τα κυκλώματα αυτά δεν αξίζουν
1. το BLY89 έχει καταργηθεί!
2. το λινεαρ δεν είναι broadband
3. ο ταλαντωτής δεν είναι με pll και να να μετατραπεί θέλει αρκετές αλλαγές
4. αν δεν του βάλεις φίλτρο δεν θα πιάνει κανείς στη γειτονιά σου τηλεόραση και
5. θα σε πεθάνει μέχρι να συντονίζεις τόσα στάδια! (ίσος σου παίζει αλλά π.χ. κάτι μπορεί να αυτοταλαντώνει και να μην το ξέρεις)

----------


## Giannis511

> Τί ενοείς κακοσχεδιασμένο   επιδή δεν φένεται καλά  
> Μπορεί να είναι σκαναρισμένο



  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:

----------


## itta-vitta

Είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας αλλά λειτουργεί πολύ καλά.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν με νοιάζει η τεχνολογία, να λειτουργεί καλά οπως είπες θέλω

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο σχέδιο λέει: RFC (αντίσταση 1ΜΩ με τυλιγμένο γύρω της πηνίο αρκετών σπειρών από ψιλό βερνικωμένο σύρμα. 
Ξύστε τα άκρα του πηνίου και κολλήστε τα στα άκρα της αντίστασης φτιάχνοντας έτσι ένα παράλληλο L-R κύκλωμα.) 
τί ενοεέι, αντιστάσεις σύρματός ίσως
Πήρα αντίσταση 1ΜΩ 
Να τυλίξω ενα σύρμα μονωμένο 0,5mm σε όλη την αντίσταση κάνει  :Question:  
μπορώ να αγοράσω κάτι έτοιμο  :Question: 

Πού μπορώ να βρώ το BLY89

----------


## itta-vitta

Τέτοια τσοκ δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι.
Όπως θα δεις και στη φωτογραφία αντί για τα τσοκ που λέει, έχω βάλει VK200.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο λίνεαρ λέει
L1 = σπείρα με διάμετρο 10mm, 1mm
L2 = 7 σπείρες με διάμετρο 10mm, 0,8mm
L3 = 3 σπείρες με διάμετρο 10mm, 1mm
Εγώ για το L2 πήρα 1mm πώσες σπείρες πρέπει να κάνω  :Question:  

Στο σχέδιο λέει: C1, C2, C3, C4 = 10  80pF
Τί σημαίνει το "10  80pF" 
Πήρα 4 Πυκνωτές 80pF, καλά είναι;

Στον πομπό λέει:
L1 = 4 σπείρες, 7mm διάμετρος *
L3 = 3 σπείρες, 7mm διάμετρος *
L4 = 5 σπείρες, 7mm διάμετρος *
* Τα πηνία είναι αέρος από σύρμα ομοαξονικού 75Ω ή άλλο 1mm περίπου.
Εγώ πήρα 1mm (μονωμένο) άρα κάνει
Τί ενοεί αέρος  :Question:  

Για το RFC που είπα παραπάνω τύλιξα 0,5mm σύρμα σε μία αντίσταση 1ΜΩ
στα 2W.

----------


## itta-vitta

1. Αντί για 0,8 mm αν βάλεις 1,0 mm δεν πειράζει και τόσο. Θα σου συντονίσει ο μεταβλητός σε άλλη θέση.
2. Για τους πυκνωτές εννοεί 10-80 μεταβλητούς.
3. Το πηνίο αέρος, το λέει η λέξη. Είναι πηνίο στον αέρα, δηλ  δεν έχει πυρήνα. Θα το τυλίξεις σε ένα κύλινδρο της διαμέτρου που λένε οι οδηγίες, πχ σε ένα τρυπάνι, ύστερα θα αφαιρέσεις το τρυπάνι και θα τοποθετήσεις το πηνίο στην πλακέτα, αφού ξύσεις τα άκρα, αν πρόκειται για εμαγιέ σύρμα(βερνικωμένο).
Το e-mail το έλαβες;

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο σχέδιο οι πυκνωτές δεν ήταν μεταβλητοί,
εγώ πήρα 80pF κεραμικούς.
Να πάρω 4 μεταβλητούς 10pF-80pF τον καθένα  :Question:

----------


## itta-vitta

Είναι παράλειψη του σχεδίου. Οι c1,c2 ,c3 & c4 είναι μεταβλητοί, αλλιώς πώς θα συντονιστεί το λίνεαρ. 
Οι μεταβλητοί να είναι μέχρι 30-40 πίκο, αλλιώς το σήμα σου θα το ψάχνεις στα βραχέα. 
Για  ρφ τσοκ θα βάλεις vk200, τίποτε άλλο. 
Από τη φωτογραφία του λίνεαρ που σου έστειλα μπορείς να βγάλεις το σχέδιο. Είναι πολύ κοντινό το πλάνο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα πηνία αέρος που ανέφερα παραπάνω τί μήκος 
σπειρών πρέπει να έχουνε  :Question:

----------


## itta-vitta

Η απόσταση δηλ το κενό των σπειρών να είναι όσο το πάχος του σύρματος και το μήκος όσο βγεί.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλ. στο πηνίο αέρος που έχει 3 σπείρες, απο 1mm κενό 
η κάθε σπείρα θα βγεί 5mm μήμος, σωστά  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Για τους πυκνωτές του λίνεαρ δεν νομίζω να είναι 10-80pF
εξάλου με τον πομπό συντονίζεις την συχνότητα που θα παίζει,
το λίνεαρ απλά το παίρνει και το ενισχύει, έτσι δεν είναι;  :Think:  
εγώ νομίζω οτι το "10  80pF" σημαίνει οτι έχεις ένα όριο
για τους πυκνωτές 10-80pF τον καθένα, αλλα κεραμικός.
Πχ. 1xC1 60pF, 1xC2 80pF
Δεν νομίζω οτι κάνανε λάθος στο σχέδιο  :Rolling Eyes:  
Άν είναι πάλι λάθος αυτά που λέω εντάξει, υπόθεση έκανα.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Για το RFC Που λέει αντίσταση 1MΩ με τυλιγμένο γύρω της σύρμα αρκεών σπειρών κτλ.
τύλιξα την αντίσταση με 0.5mm να βάλω καλύτερα VK200 και γιαυτό ή να βάλω την αντίσταση  :Question:

----------


## Giannis511

Όχι ALAMAN οι ενισχυτές σε αυτές τις συχνότητες κακώς ήθισται να ονομάζονται linear(=γραμμικό) ενώ δεν είναι.Γραμμικός ενισχυτής (linear amplifier) θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας ενισυτής ήχου. Η λειτουργία τους δεν είναι γραμμική γιατί λειτουργούν σε ενισχυτική τάξη C. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τόσο είσοδος όσο και έξοδος είναι πάντα συντονισμένες. Με κεραμικό πυκνωτή πρέπει να είσαι ο μαγκάιβερ για να το κάνεις αυτό. Επίσης οι ενισχυτές αυτού του είδους όταν θα λειτουργούν χωρίς οδήγηση δεν πρέπει να δείχνουν έξοδο γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ο ενισχυτής αυτοταλαντώνει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Οπότε βάζω τους μεταβλητούς.  :Very Happy:

----------


## itta-vitta

Στη διάταξη προστασίας από τις αυτοταλαντώσεις R1 - C7, δεν είδα να αναφέρεται η τιμή της αντίστασης. Είναι 10Ω/2βαττ.
Όσο για τους πυκνωτές, πιο κάτω στο κείμενο λέει: "Ρυθμίστε τους 4 μεταβλητούς C1 - C4...." 
Τελικά αν το καταφέρεις το κύκλωμα, πες μας πώς δούλεψε.

----------


## itta-vitta

Και ο πομπός θέλει ορισμένες αλλαγές στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων. Οι C1, C2 να γίνουν 470 πίκο. Οι C5, C6 να γίνουν 4,7 πίκο και οι μεταβλητοί 4-20 πίκο. H R3 να γίνει 82 Ω.
Το 2Ν2219, βγάζει 0,9 βάττ. Θα βάλεις οπωσδήποτε στηνέξοδο, το 2Ν3924

----------


## ALAMAN

> Τελικά αν το καταφέρεις το κύκλωμα, πες μας πώς δούλεψε.



Θα σα πώ. Σήμερα κιόλας θα ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή του πομπού.





> ]Και ο πομπός θέλει ορισμένες αλλαγές στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων. Οι C1, C2 να γίνουν 470 πίκο. Οι C5, C6 να γίνουν 4,7 πίκο και οι μεταβλητοί 4-20 πίκο. H R3 να γίνει 82 Ω. 
> Το 2Ν2219, βγάζει 0,9 βάττ. Θα βάλεις οπωσδήποτε στηνέξοδο, το 2Ν3924



Γιατί θέλει αλαγές, εγώ λέω να το κάνω όπως το δείχνει και μετά ας κάνω και μερικές αλλαγές

----------


## itta-vitta

Όπως νομίζεις. Εγώ το έχω φτιάξει γι' αυτό σου τα λέω. Το κόλλα - ξεκόλλα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο για τις πλακέτες. Αν φτάξεις τον πομπό όπως λέει το σχέδιο το σήμα σου θα βγεί έξω από τη μπάντα των εφ-εμ, κάτω από τους 88. Όσο για το τρανζίστορ εξόδου σου το ξαναλέω, επειδή είπες ότι θα φτιάξεις το σχέδιο όπως είναι, να μη βάλεις το 2Ν2219. Τα βιβλία λένε ότι βγάζει 900 μιλλιβάττ. Πρόσεξε μη περάσεις καμμιά  αρμονική για το κεντρικό σήμα.
Για τον πομπό, τροφοδοτικό είχα φτιάξει ένα με το 7818. Στη γέφυρα θέλει γύρω στα 15000 μF, και στην έξοδο έναν 1000 μF, γιατί αλλιώς θα σου βγάλει βόμβο. για το λίνεαρ είχα ένα ρυθμιζόμενης τάσης με το λμ338κ. Στη γέφυρα θέλει κι αυτό 15000 τουλάχιστον και στην έξοδο  έναν 1000. Το μηχάνημα έβγαινε με "γεμάτο" σήμα και εύρος στη μπάντα. Όλοι νομιζαν ότι δούλευα λαμπάτο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το έφτιαξα είδη τον πομπό, δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει βέβαια
θα φτιαξω το λίνεαρ και μετά.
Μπορείς να μου δώσεις τον κατάλογο εξαρτημάτων με τις αλλαγές.

----------


## itta-vitta

τις αλλαγές τις έχω πεί πιο πάνω.

----------


## VAGOURAS

Το  σιγουρο  ειναι  οτι  θα  τσουλαει συνεχεια.Ειναι  μονο  για εκπαιδευτικη κατασκευη. Σε ψηφιακο δεκτη μετα απο τα 500 μετραθα  εχεις  προβληματα.Ειχα  το 4 watt  γνωστης εταιριας  και  το  πεταξα μολις πηρα  pll 3 watt. Aσε  που  δεν εχει πουθενα  φιλτρα  αρμονικων. Τουλαχιστον στο  λινεαρ  μπορεις  να βαλεις  το  2Ν 6084 που υπαρχει στην αγορα, δουλευει  χαλαρα στα  15  βολτ  και  κοστιζει  35  ευρω.Με  4  βαττ  εχω  30  περιπου.
Αλλα pll  οπωσδηποτε.

----------


## itta-vitta

Για τον πομπό αυτής της γνωστής εταιρείας είχα, όχι ακριβώς μαλώσει, αλλά είχα μια συζήτηση σε κάπως υψηλούς τόνους με το συντονιστή του σάιτ, επειδή κατονόμασα την εταιρεία και απέτρεπα κάποιον να αγοράσει το συγκεκριμένο κιτ. Σκέτος ο πομπός τσουλάει, ακόμη και αν κουνήσεις το καλώδιο της τροφοδοσίας ή του ακουστικού σήματος. 
Πάντως το εν λόγω μηχάνημα αν τοποθετηθεί σ' ένα σασί, αν συνδεθεί με ένα καλά σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό και με το λίνεαρ, δεν τσουλάει. Τώρα, όσο για τις παρεμβολές δεν ξέρω, γιατί όταν το κατασκεύασα το 1978,(τα σχέδια είναι από ιταλικό περιοδικό και "κυκλοφορούσαν στην πιάτσα"), δεν υπήρχαν οι έγχρωμες τηλεοράσεις αλλά μόνο οι λαμπάτες ασπρόμαυρες, οι οποίες δεν παρεμβάλονταν. Οι έγχρωμες έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους το 1981 και μετά. Πιθανόν να παρεμβάλει και να χρειάζεται φίλτρο. 
Μάλλον για να το λες Βάγκουρα, έτσι πρέπει να είναι. Δεν είπες και το άλλο: Ότι δεν βγάζει το συγκεκριμένο κιτ 4 βαττ αλλά λιγότερα από 2,5 βαττ γιατί τόσα βγάζει το τρανζίστορ της εξόδου σύμφωνα με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του. Το είχα μετρήσει με βαττόμετρο - γέφυρα.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε vagoura το 2Ν2084απο που το πηρες?τι οδηγηση θελει για να βγαλει 30 βαττ????εχεις κανενα σχεδιο με το λινεαρ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Σημείωσα τις αλλαγές που μου είπες και έβγαλα τον παρακάτω
κατάλογο εξαρτημάτων.

R1,R2 = 10kΩ
R3 = 82Ω
C1,C2 = 470pF
C3 = 4.7μF/25V
C4,C7,C8 = 4-20pF
C5,C6 = 4.7pF
C9 = 100nF
L1 = 4 σπείρες 7mm διάμετρος (μονωμένο)
L3 = 3 σπείρες 7mm διάμετρος (μονωμένο)
L4 = 5 σπείρες 7mm διάμετρος (μονωμένο)
L2 = αντίσταση 1ΜΩ/2W με τυλιγμένο γύρω τις σύρμα (μονωμένο) πλάτους 0,5mm
Τ1,Τ4 = 2Ν3924
ΑΝΤ = απλό δίπολο λ/2
MIC IN = δυναμικό μικρόφωνο

Στο L2 να βάλω VK200
Αυτά τα εξαρτήματα με τις αλαγές είναι καλλά ή θέλλει και άλλες αλαγές;;

----------


## itta-vitta

Καλά είναι, αλλά το Τ1 ας είναι το 2Ν2219. Δεν ξέρω πως θα δουλέψει στην ταλάντωση το 2Ν3924. Νομίζω ότι είναι και πιο ακριβό.

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε μου δοκίμασα τον πομπό με τις αλλαγές μονο που δεν βρήκα
το 2Ν3924 το άφησα όπως είναι αλλα τις αλλαγές που μου είπες για τους
πυκνωτές και τις αντιστάσεις τις έκανα.
Στο ράδιο ακούω έναν βόμβο ακόμα και στα πιό καθαρά κανάλια (αφού γυρίσω τον μεταβλητό βέβαια)
αλλα δεν ξέρω πχ τώρα όπως είναι οι μεταβλητοί σε ποιόν σταθμό παιζει, έκανα μία γύρα στο ραδιόφωνο
αλλα τίποτα μόνο βόμβο.
Οι μεταβλητοί είναι 6,2-30pF

----------


## amiga

βόμβος = κακό τροφοδοτικό!
βάλε έναν μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό μετά την ανόρθωση κάπου 1000μF με έναν 100n κεραμικό παράλληλα και μετά το σταθεροποιητή βάλε 220μF με 100n παράλληλα

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τροφοδοτικό δεν το έφτιαξα.
Δοκιμαστηκά έβαλα ένα παλιό (οχι και τόσο καλό) αλλα κάνει, δίνει μεχρι 2Α.
Τώρα που το ξαναδοκίμασα άκουσα και την φωνή μου αλλα όπως είπα με μεγάλο βόμβο
Σχεδόν σε όλη την μπάντα επικρατούσε θόρυβος, μέχρι και στα πιό ισχυρά κανάλια(αφού πείραζα και
τον μεταβλητο).
Τρανζίστορ όπως είπα δεν βρήκα έβαλα τα 2Ν2219,μ κανένα άλλο καλύτερο να βγάζει καλή απόδοση υπάρχει;;;
Η δοκιμή ήταν χωρίς δίπολο απλά καλώδια στον αέρα έβαλα προσωρινά.
Ένα απλό-φθηνό δίπολο πόσο έχει  :Question:  
Μαζί με το λίνεαρ πόσο περίπου πρέπει να σηκώσω το δίπολο  :Question:   :Question: 

Το RFC (άντίσταση 1ΜΩ με πηνίο) καί το TR ζεστένοντε πολύ

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τροφοδοτικό έτσι θα είναι:  :Question:

----------


## itta-vitta

Αχ!!! Δεν μ' ακούς τι λέω. Το μηχάνημα θέλει τροφοδοσία 18 βολτ (781 :Cool: . Το σχέδιο έτσι είναι, αλλά όπως σου ξαναείπα θέλει μεγάλα φίλτρα. Το κεντρικό σήμα το έχεις βρεί; Δίπολα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν στην αγορά. Αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις ένα κουτάκι για κεραία τηλεόρασης και βέργες αλουμινίου και να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. Ποιό τρανζίστορ ζεσταίνεται; Μήπως της ταλάντωσης; Η αντίσταση στην πόλωση της βάσης πρέπει να είναι 82-100Ω. Η 47Ω(αν θυμάμαι καλά), είναι μικρή. Στην έξοδο δοκίμασε ένα BD139. Τα τρανζίστορ χρειάζονται οποσδήποτε ψύκτρες και θερμοαπαγωγό σιλικόνη.
Είτε έχεις λίνεαρ είτε όχι, καλό είναι το δίπολο να είναι ψηλά.

----------


## amiga

O c1 να είναι τουλάχιστον 4700μF.
και σου λεγα! δεν αξίζει το κύκλωμα! σκέψου αυτοταλαντώσεις και αρμονικές που έχει! αντε να δούμε τι σαβούρα θα βγάζει αν βάλεις και λινεαρ!!!
οπωσδήποτε θα βάλεις φίλτρο 4ων σταδίων

----------


## VAGOURAS

Δειτε  παλαιοτερες δημοσιευσεις  μου  για  το  καταστημα  στη  Θεσ/νικη  που  εχει το 2Ν6084 (μην κατηγορηθω για διαφημιση),  και λεπτομερειες  για  τα  κιτ'
Αντιστοιχο  του 2Ν3924  ειναι  και  το  BFS 22 , 5 ευρώ.
Οσο  για  το  ΚΙΤ εχω  να πω τα καλυτερα  για  το  PLL + VCO  3W  της Σμαρτ kit, σουπερ στερεο διαμορφωσεις, δεν τσουλαει.
Να αναφερω  το πιο βασικο  που  ξεχναμε: Οταν  στο απλο  4  βαττ βαλουμε  λινεαρ με  μεταβλητους δεν μπορουμε να το  συντονισουμε  ευκολα γιατι κατα  το  συντονισμο  του  λινεαρ  μεταβαλεται χωρις  να  το θελουμε  και ο  ταλαντωτης, ενω το  PLL δεν  χαριζει  ουτε herz.  
Το απλο  4 watt  ειναι για εκπαιδευτικους λογους. Με παραπανω  ταση δηλ  15 η 17 βολτ  βγαζει και  4  και  5  (BFS22) αλλα με ψυκτρα και ανεμιστηρα !!!!!!!! ( Δεν ξερω  στα  ποσα καιγεται).
Το  σχεδιο  ειναι ιδιο  με  ολα τα  λινεαρ με  BLY  XX , μονο το  τρανσιστορ αλλαζει  και δουλευει και αυτο στα 12 - 15  βολτ.
Θα πω  και  καποιο τρυκακι  αργοτερα  για  την απιστευτα  γεματη  διαμορφωση που  πετυχαινω, αν  ενδιαφερεστε, ετσι  για να γουσταρουνε  ολοι  οι  φιλοι ερασιτεχνες  των  FM (88-10 :Cool:  που  δεν  εχουν να  ξοδεψουν πολλα χρηματα  για  επαγγελματικο exiter........αλλα ειναι πλουσιοι  σε τρελλα  για τα  FM, θα  πατε κοντρα  στα  ισια τον καλυτερο σε  διαμορφωσεις σταθμο της περιοχης σας.
*VAGOURAS*

----------


## ALAMAN

> Το μηχάνημα θέλει τροφοδοσία 18 βολτ (781.



Με 12V δουλεύει ο πομπός, όχι με 18V
Με 18V δουλεύει το λίνεαρ.
Το Τ2 ζεστένεται, και το RFC

Τί είναι το φίλτρο 4 σταδίων
Στον πομπό να αντικαταστήσω τα 2Ν2219 με BFS22   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα αλλάξεις μόνο το τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Ο πομπός με 12 βολτ βγάζει γύρω στο 1 βαττ και με 18 βολτ, 4 βαττ, φυσικά όχι με το 2Ν2219 στην έξοδο. Η ισχύς σε σχέση με την τάση δεν αυξάνει αναλογικά αλλά λογαριθμικά. Τον πομπό αυτόν και το λίνεαρ τα έχω κατασκευάσει και έχω πειραματιστεί πολύ σ' αυτά. Αλαμάν, σου έχω στείλει και φωτογραφίες. Η ισχύς, τόσο στην έξοδο του πομπού (οδήγηση), όσο και στην έξοδο του λίνεαρ έχει μετρηθεί με γέφυρα 0-10-100 βαττ, στην κλίμακα των 10. Διάβασε πάλι αυτά που σου είπα παραπάνω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Κατάλαβα τί θες να πείς, αλλα με τί τρανζίστορ θα αντικαταστήσω το
2Ν2219, αυτά που με είπατε παραπάνω δεν υπάρχουν. κανένα άλλο  :Question:  
βρήκα και δίπολο είναι εκείνο που χρησιμοποιούμε για τηλεόραση
αλλα νομίζω ότι κάνει, είναι πολύ μεγάλο σχεδόν στο ύψος μου (δεν είμαι κοντός, απλά αυτό είναι μεγάλο)  :Laughing:

----------


## ALAMAN

Δοκίμασα χθές τον πομπό με δίπολο (αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω) και τροφοδοτικό (αυτό που έχει
πιό πάνω) και παίζει πολύ καλλά λίγα παράσιτα βέβαια αλλα είμαι σίγουρος οτι άν είχα το TR για το
λίνεαρ θα έπαιζε πάρα πολύ καλά. Υπόψην, το δίπολο το έβαλα στο μπαλκόνι δηλ. είναι
πέντε μέτρα ψηλά απο το έδαφος και γύρο έχει πολυκατοικίες. Στα 100μ έπαιζε όπως έιπα με θόρυβο
στο μπάσο, στον ψηλό ήχο ήταν τέλεια.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Για τον πομπό η αντικατάσταση των 2Ν2219 να την κάνω με 2Ν3506  :Question:  

Έχετε να μου προτείνεται κανένα άλλο απο αυτήν την σελίδα:
http://www.semicoa.com/index.asp?loa...inCategoryID=4

----------


## itta-vitta

Τι εννοείς όταν λες παράσιτα; Ισως είναι βόμβος από την όχι καλή εξομάλυνση στο τροφοδοτικό. Θέλει κι άλλο ηλεκτρολυτικό όπως έγραψα παραπάνω. Πρέπει να έχεις χωρητικότητα στη γέφυρα, τουλάχιστον 15000 μF. Αν δεν βρίσκεις το 2Ν3924, βάλε το 2Ν4427. Το έχει ο Μανιάτης περίπου 1,5 ευρώ, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Παρουσιάζει τσουλήματα το μηχάνημα; Νομίζω δεν πρέπει να έχει. Το άλλο τρaνζίστορ που λες δεν το γνωρίζω, πρέπει να δω τα βιβλία. Αν σου είπαν ότι κάνει, δοκίμασέ το. Το δίπολο για τους 100MC είναι 2Χ75 εκ. σύμφωνα με το γνωστό τύπο και η κάθοδος 75Ω καλώδιο τηλεοράσεως.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εμτάξει το πείραξα λίγο, το έφτιαξα, και σήκωσα το δίπολο (είναι σίγουρα 2χ75 και παραπάνω)
στα 10μ απο το έδαφος και έφηγαν τα παράσητα και όπως είπες έμεινε βόμβος αλλα πιάνει καθαρά
15000μF  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   εγώ έχω 5700μF μετά τη γέφυρα  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Πάλι να ξαναφτιάχνω το τυπωμένο  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Το 2Ν3924 που το έψαξα και στο google δεν υπάρχει, αλλα και στα datasheets δεν υπάρχει ούτε και
στην αγορά της πόλης μου. Θα ψάξω το 2Ν4427. τί ενοείς τσουλήματα; Τα τραγούδια τα παίζει πολύ
καλλά και το εύρος είναι πάνω-κάτω μισό εώς ένα MHz είναι περίπου στα 90 με 92, στο ραδιόφωνο με
αναλογικό κουμπί ήταν στα 91,4 περίπου και σε ξηφιακό στα 90,75. Άν δεν υπήρχε ο απαίσιος βόμβος
θα νόμιζες οτι ο τραγουδηστής είναι μέσα στο ραδιόφωνο. Αλλα θέλει και το λίνεαρ για να παίσει λίγο 
μακριά. Το δίπολο δεν είναι αλουμίνιο είναι σαν του ραδιοφώνου τέτοιο υλικό.
Το ομωαξονικό είναι 75 ώμ τηλεόρασης.
4 Πυκνωτές 4700μF/25V και ένας 1000μF/25V μετά τη γέφυρα, και 2 1000μF/25V μετά το σταθεροποιητή
φτάνει;;
Θα το δοκιμάσω
Ευχαριστώ πολύ σε όλους για τη βοήθεια  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις νέο τυπωμένο για να βάλεις έναν μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή.Μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου προεκτίνοντας με καλωδιάκια τα ποδαράκια του πυκνωτή και να τα προσαρμόσεις στο τυπωμένο σου.Αυτό το κύκλωμα το δούλευα κάποτε έχοντας στην έξοδό του το 2Ν3553 με καλή ψύξη και μου έβγαζε σχεδόν 8watts στα 25 βολτ.Για καλώδιο κεραίας χρησιμοποίησε καλύτερα το rg58 ή το σαφώς ανώτερο rg213.

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα σου το πω πάλι. Έχεις λίγα μF στη γέφυρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι το σκέφτηκα και αυτό πρώτο-πρώτο, αλλα δεν θα φένετε ωραία,
δεν πειράζει όμως θα το κάνω έτσι.
Να τα αλλάξω και τα δύο και να βάλω 2Ν3553 ή μονο το ένα, εγώ λέω και τα δύο,
θα είναι καλύτερα; 
Στα 25V; Πρέπει να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού μου είναι όλοι στα 25
αλλα και τον μετασχηματιστή  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  
Τα 8Watts τα μέτρησες με γέφυρα;
Στα 12V με τα 2Ν3553 πόσα θα βγάζει;;;

Τί είναι το rg58 και rg213  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι το σκέφτηκα και αυτό πρώτο-πρώτο, αλλα δεν θα φένετε ωραία,
δεν πειράζει όμως θα το κάνω έτσι.
Να τα αλλάξω και τα δύο και να βάλω 2Ν3553 ή μονο το ένα, εγώ λέω και τα δύο,
θα είναι καλύτερα; 
Στα 25V; Πρέπει να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού μου είναι όλοι στα 25
αλλα και τον μετασχηματιστή  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  
Τα 8Watts τα μέτρησες με γέφυρα;
Στα 12V με τα 2Ν3553 πόσα θα βγάζει;;;

Τί είναι το rg58 και rg213  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Έβαλα 24500μF μετά τη γέφυρα.
Την γείωση απο τον τροφοδοτικό, τον πομπό, και το δίπολο όλες τις γειώσεις δηλαδή
να τις βάλω στο φις σούκου να γειώθούν ή να το αφήσω έτσι;;;
Τί είναι καλύτερα  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τέλειο πάει ο βόμβος   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Πάντως μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση, τεράστια χωριτηκότητα   :Shocked:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τρανζίστορ εξόδου δουλεύει στους 100 βαθμούς και το άλλο περίπου στους 80
πόσο θα αντέξει, χωρίς ψύχτρα τα έχω

----------


## AKIS

μη το σκεφτεσαι καθολου!!!!!
βαλε ψυκτρες και ενα ανεμηστηρακια σαν αυτα απο τα pc αλλα 220v

----------


## ALAMAN

Έψαξα στα datasheet τα παρακάτω τρανζίστορ και σημείωσα
την ισχύ τους, πιό να επιλέξω;; (θέλω να αντικαταστήσω και τα δύο TR)

2Ν4427 --> 3,5W   
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...CS/2N4427.html

BFS22 --> 250mW
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...IPS/BFS20.html

2N2219 --> 0,8W
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...S/2N2219A.html

2N3506 --> 1W
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...A/2N3506L.html

BD139 --> 8W
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../BD139-10.html

----------


## itta-vitta

Μου φαίνεται ότι δεν διαβάζεις τι σου γράφω. Στην ταλάντωση θα βάλεις το 2Ν2219. Στην έξοδο μπορείς να βάλεις και το BD 139, για το οποίο σου ξαναείπα. Μη  δουλέψεις το μηχάνημα πάνω από 18 βολτ. Μπορεί να ανεβεί το σήμα αλλά θα χαλάσει η διαμόρφωση. Στο κύκλωμα αυτό έχω πειραματιστεί πάρα πολύ. Το 2Ν3553 δεν βγάζει με τίποτε, 8 βαττ. Θα βάλεις οπωσδήποτε ψύκτρες στα τρανζίστορς.

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Σταθερη τροφοδοσια 13,8 βολτ. Κεραια διπολο 75χ75.Συχνοτητα λειτουργιας 94 ΜΗΖ.1ο TR bc141, 2o 2n2219, 3o 2n4427.ισχυς 1 W.TR BLY88 τελικη εξοδο 5 W, TR MRF317 ισχυ στη κεραια "χαλαρα" 10 W.Αρχικα μεχρι να ζεσταθει εχει ολισθηση μικρη.Χωρις θορυβο και αρμονικες καλυπτει μια ακτινα 10 χλμ.Το επομενο σταδιο ειναι το 2n2219 να γινει 2n3553, το BLY88 να παρει 18 βολτ και το MRF317 28 V και βεβαια η κεραια να ανεβει αλλα 5 μετρα απο το χωρο του νεαρου.Εκτιμωμενη ισχυ περιπου 60 βατ και εμβελεια οπου βλεπει το ματι σου..Παραλληλα βελτιωνω μια κατασκευη με 6146 για να εχω εικονα συγκρισης ισχυος και λειτουργιας ετσι για να ασχολουμαστε.Γεια σου Ηλια.Καλημερα και παλι σε ολους.

----------


## itta-vitta

Γιά σου Μάκη. Πώς πάει με το μηχάνημα: Αν κατάλαβα καλά γι' αυτό μιλάς. Πρέπει να το έχεις επεκτείνει.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, πριν από 28 χρόνια περίπου που είχα κατασκευάσει αυτό το μηχάνημα, με 12 βολτ το 2Ν3924 μου είχε δώσει ισχύ, περίπου στο 1 βαττ και το ΒΛΥ 88 4-5 βαττ. 
Αυξάνοντας την τάση, η ισχύς αυξάνεται λογαριθμικά και όχι αναλογικά. Με τα 18 βόλτ μου έδωσε το 2Ν3924 3-3,5 βαττ  και το ΒΛΥ 88 15-16 βαττ.

----------


## MAKHS

Γεια σου Ηλια.Το δουλευω χαμηλα σε ταση ωστε να μειωνω τα προβληματα συντονισμου και διαμορφωσης και μην υπεροδηγω τα TR εξοδου και τα καταστρεψω.Δοκιμασα να βαλω 2ο το 2n4427 και 3ο το 2n3553 απο υπεροδηγηση καηκε.Το 88 και το 317 τι οδηγηση "σηκωνουν";

----------


## ALAMAN

Το BLY88 δεν είναι λίγο σπάνιο.
Θα ψάξω να το βρώ αλλα όπως είδα και στα datasheet έχει δύο εκπομπούς
πώς θα το συνδέσω.
Άν πάλι δεν το βρώ θα πειραματιστώ με το BD139 στην έξοδο και μετά με το
MRF317. Πώς το συνδέουμε αυτό ρε παιδια ξέρει κανένας, παράξενα πράματα.

----------


## electron

Το 2N3553 όταν είχα φτίαξει το κύκλωμα πρίν μια δεκαετία,σε τεχνητό φορτίο μου έβγαλε σχεδόν 8 watts στα 25 βολτ.Με πραγματική κεραία (δίπολο) θυμάμαι πάντως ότι έβγαζε εξαιρετική διαμόρφωση για τα δεδομένα του.Φυσικά η ύπαρξη ψύκτρας και ανεμισμού ήταν απαραίτητη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έβαλα το BD139 ακούγετε πιό ωραία αλλα δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε η εμβέλεια.
Μία γέφυρα στασίμων πόσο έχει;
Να αντικαταστήσω και το 2Ν2219 της ταλάντωσης με το ΒD139;
Κανένα τρανζίστορ αντικατάστασης για το BLY89, να φτιάξω και το λίνεαρ;;

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο λίνεαρ FM 80W του σίτε http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=424
τα πηνία L1, L2 γιατί λέει οτι είναι τυπομένα στην πλακέτα; δεν βλέπω να είναι τυπομένα
Πόσες σπέιρες είναι το καθένα και τί διάμετρο καλώδιο; θέλω να το τυπώσω εγώ σε δικιά
μου πλακέτα.
Ξέρει κανένας πώς πάνε τα ποδαράκια για το MRF172;

----------


## itta-vitta

Το 2Ν2219 να μη το αντικαταστήσεις.
Για γέφυρες δες  www.houseofradio.gr

----------


## itta-vitta

BLY88 έχει ο Μανιάτης(Ράδιο 741) στη Θεσ/νίκη, γύρω στα 25 ευρώ, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα MRF172 και BLY89 ξέρει κανένας πόσο έχουν  :Question:  
και ποιό απο τα δύο θα ήταν καλύτερο ωστε να κατασκευάσω
και το αντίστοιχο λίνεαρ.

----------


## AKIS

BLY89
40ε στον 741

----------


## ALAMAN

Γιατί ρε παιδιά τόσο ακριβά, προτειμότερο θά ήτανε τοτε να έκανα
έναν πομπό με λάμπες.
Αλλα τα τρανζίστορ πιστεύω πως είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## Giannis511

Αυτό είναι τελείως σχετικό!Μια *προσεγμένη από όλες τις απόψεις* κατασκευή με λάμπες που θα συνδυάζει και σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες πιστεύω ότι υπερέχει. Τα τρανζίστορ τα θεωρώ πολύ μη μου άπτου!

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα κάνω το λίνεαρ 80W που υπάρχει στα κυκλώματα του σίτε
δεν με είπε κανένας πόσο έχει το MRF172 και πού μπορώ να το βρώ  :Question:  
Τα είδα τα πηνία πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλα το θέμα είναι πώς θα την τυπώσω σε διαφάνεια,
ξέρει κανένας τα χαρακτηριστηκά των πηνίων να το τυπώσω με δικό μου τρόπο  :Question:  
Το λίνεαρ λέει οτι θέλει οδήγηση 5-8W ο δικός μου ο πομπός με τις αλλαγές πόσα watt θα
βγάλει;; έχω στην ταλάντωση το 2Ν2219 και στην έξοδο το BD139 και τα δύο με ψύχτρα
και ανεμιστήρας, το δίπολο φυσικά θα ανέβει ακόμα πιο ψηλά

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που με βοηθήσατε να φτάσω ώς εδώ!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο L4 το σύρμα τί διάμετρο έχει;;
Το πλάτος της πλακέτας πόσο πρέπει να είναι
δηλαδή  20,4 x  :Question:

----------


## AKIS

> δεν με είπε κανένας πόσο έχει το MRF172 και πού μπορώ να το βρώ



130ε περιπου στον 741 
αλλα πρωτα αγορασε μια γεφυρα-βατομετρο  να ελεγχεις βατ -στασιμα για να χεις και το κεφαλι σου ησυχνο

----------


## ALAMAN

:Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
Πόσο!!!!!!!!!!!!    πλάκα κάνεις  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## jeik

Παρε  ενα  2Ν6084  με 35  ευρω  απο  το  μανιατη  και μια  καλη  κεραια  και  με 7  βαττ  θα  εχεις  40  βαττ *με  3 βαττ   εχεις  20  περιπου  μια  χαρα ειναι  και  τροφοδοτειται  χαλαρα με 15  βολτ  με ρυθμιζομενο  τροφοδοτικο  με  τρια LM7815  παραλληλα  μεταξυ  τους με  ποτενσιομετρο  στη  βαση τους.Μην  ξεχναμε  οτι οσο  πιο  μεγαλο  το  τρανσιστορ τοσο  πιο  αξιοπιστο  και  ακριβο  ειναι  το  τροφοδοτικο.
Ασε  τα  80  βαττ  γιατι το  παν  ειναι  η  κεραια  και  οχι τα  βαττ. Δωστε μου ψηλο σημειο και  μια  καλη  κεραια και  με  5  βαττ  να  δεις  τι  γινεται. 
*Η  γνωμη  μου*
*ΤΕSLA* 
Εχει  παντως  ξεσκισει  το  θεμα !!!!!  1215  αναγνωσεις  **********  :o  :o  :o  :o  :o

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη σ αυτό που λες δεν έχεις και άδικο.Τι να κάνεις ένα μηχάνημα με 80βατ ισχύς οταν π.χ έχεις μια <κακή> κεραία ή είσαι χαμηλά.Φυσικά αν είσαι χαμηλά με τα 5βατάκια δεν θα πας πουθενά.Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω,όταν κάποτε είχα φτιάξει και γω αυτό το κιτ να βγάζει 8βατ πήγαινε σφαίρα με καλή κεραία,τόσο που απορούσα και γω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το 2Ν6084 σε ποιό λίνεαρ να το βάλω σε αυτό του σίτε ή σε αυτό που βρήκα εγώ;
Το θέμα είναι πώς θα βγάλει ο πομπός 7W γιατί 3 LM7815 παράληλα και όχι ένα,
και γιατί ρυθμιζόμενο από ότι έιδα το ανέφεραν κι άλοι αυτό του είδους τροφοδοτικό.
Πού θα μπεί το ποτενσιόμετρο και τί τιμή θα έχει, είπες στην βάση του, το LM7815 
δεν έχει βάση παρα είσοδο, έξοδο και γείωση.
θα κοιτάξω να βάλω κανα δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς 4700μF ακόμα και θα το δουλέψω στα
25V. Το 2Ν3553 το έβαλες για ταλάντωση ή στην έξοδο λέω να το κάνω και εγώ, θα βάλω και ψύχτρες
και ανεμιστιρα πήρα και 20 μέτρα καλώδιο 75ώμ θα σηκώσω το δίπολο καμία 5μ (15μ απο έδαφος) ακόμα

Έτσι θα είναι το τροφοδοτικό  :Question: 
φυσικά τα 7815 θα τα κάνω 7824 γιατί λέω να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό στα 24V

----------


## amiga

Δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει αυτό το πράγμα!
Το ποτενσιόμετρο τι το θέλεις;;;;;; θα καεί αμέσως!!! μην βάλεις ποτενσιόμετρο
Και βάλε 3χ7815 για να έχεις 15V / 3A (το καθένα είναι 1 Α Χ 3 = 3 Α) ή φτιάξε ένα με LM317 και ένα τρανζίστορ για να έχεις ρυθμιζόμενο 1-15V / 3A.
Μην κάνεις 24V τροφοδοτικό γιατί το 2Ν6084 δεν αντέχει πάνω από 14V.
Φυσικά και αν φτιάχεις με το 6084 ΔΕΝ θα το βάλεις αντι του MRF172 γιατί το ένα είναι Mosfet και το άλλο transistor!

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον  επειδη  το  θεμα  ξεκινησε  με  pll  4 watt  και  λινεαρ  25 (αυτο  ζηταει  ο  φιλος) ,
μενουμε  εδω  και  προτεινω  αυτο  που  ανεφερα  ακριβως  πιο  πριν  διοτι  το  εχω  κατασκευασει  ακριβως  ετσι  οπως  το  λεω  και  λειτουργει  αψογα (οσο  γινεται  να  λειτουργει  μια  ιδιοκατασκευη) οκ?
PLL  smart  kit  3  watt  με  το  BFS 22 A  και  ενισχυτης  με  το  2Ν6084 (35  ευρω).
Το  τροφοδοτικο  του  ειναι  3 Χ LM7815 παραλληλα  σε  χοντρη  ψυκτρα  που  ζεματαει  αλλα  δουλευει  εδω  και  ενα  μηνα  χωρις  να  καιγεται  τιποτα,  ( κοστος  1,5  ευρω τα  3  LM )  και  στη  γειωση  τους  ποτενσιομετρο.
Το  pll  τραβαει  700 mA  και  ο  ενισχυτης   στα  15  volt   3,9  Αmp.
Spurius  αμελητεο.Το  2Ν  εχει  μια  σπειρα  στην  εισοδο  και  ενα  vk.Tρεις  σπειρες  10  mm  διαμ  στην  εξοδο  ενα  vk  sto  συλλεκτη  και  κανα  δυο  πυκνωτες  10  και  100  nf  και  ενα  4700  μf.Πολυ  απλο  σχεδιο.Φυσικα  γειωμενος  εκπομπος (ελπιζω  να το  λεω  σωστα) και  μεταβλητοι  10-60  pf  παραλληλα  και  σε  σειρα  σε  εισοδο  και  εξοδο.  
Mε  το  pll  σκετο  καλυπτει  την  ιδια  σχεδον  αποσταση  οπως  και  οταν  το  δουλευω  με  το  λινεαρ.Με  βατομετρο  φυσικα  στην  εξοδο (για  να  μην  σκεφτει  καποιος  οτι  δεν  δουλευει  το  λινεαρ).Σχεδον  τα  ιδια.
Οπoτε  μενω  στα  25  watt  και  την  ψαχνω  στην  καλη  κεραια γιατι  και καποιος  φιλος  δοκιμασε μεσα  στην  πολη  επαγγελματικο  1000  watt  και  ακουγοταν  χαλια  στα  10  χιλιομετρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Πραγματα  δοκιμασμενα  και  τεκμηριωμενα.
Γεια  σου  ελεκτρον.
Ευχαριστω  που  με  ακουσατε (διαβασατε)
*jeik*   (πρωιν  vagouras)

----------


## jeik

Ελπιζω  να  μην  μπερδεψα  τη  βαση  με  τον  εκπομπο  στα  λεγομενα  μου  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## jeik

Γεραματα.  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ λέω να φτιάξω και το λίνεαρ 25W με το BLY89 και απο εκεί και
πέρα θα κάνω μπόλικες αλλαγές για να δώ ποιό θα είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## ALAMAN

ο ενισχυτής στα 18V δεν δουλέυει;;; γιατί λες στα 15V, εκτός
άν λές να αντικαταστήσω το BLY89 με το 2Ν2084.
Γιατί στα datasheets δεν το έχει  :Question:  
Το ποτενσιόμετρο τί τιμή θα έχει; να βάλω 4.7κΩ ή 10κΩ
Τον πομπό να τον αφήσω τώρα όπως είναι; με το 2Ν2219 για ταλάντωση
και το ΒD139 για έξοδο;
Γιατί να μην βάλω το 2Ν3553 ή το 2Ν4427  για ταλάντωση; το ΒD λέω να το αφήσω
ομως αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι στα datasheet λέει οτι βγάζει 8watts
πώς γίνετε αυτό; αφού δεν κοστιζει παραπάνω απο 1.5Ε





> Ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε (διαβασατε)



Χαρά μου να ακούω (διαβάζω) την γνώμη σας  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 





> Το ποτενσιόμετρο τι το θέλεις;;;;;; θα καεί αμέσως!!! μην βάλεις ποτενσιόμετρο



ναι καλά λέει ο φίλος μας τί το θέλω το ποτενσιόμετρο αλλα πιο κάτω λες να βάλω ρυθμιζόμενο και
με μπερδέυεις γιατί;, αφού λες να μην βάλω ποτενσιόμετρο γιατί να κάνω ρυθμιζόμενο, σταθεροποιημένο
με πολούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς μετα τη γέφυρα.

----------


## jeik

Αν  εψαξες  στα  δεδομενα  για  2Ν2084  οντως  δεν  βρηκες  τιποτα'
Ειναι  2Ν6084,  λευκο  κελυφος.
Ειπα  ρυθμιζομενο  γιατι  μπορεις  να  δινεις  ακριβως  την  ταση  που  επιθυμεις  στο  τρανς  το  οποιο  ειναι  κατασκευασμενο  για  12  εως  18  volt.Πχ  εχεις  εναν  οποιοδηποτε  μετασχηματιστη  που  βγαζει  15  η  18  η  25  βολτ  οκ? οτι  σου  βρισκεται  στο  σπιτι.Αν  βαλεις  μια  γεφυρα  εχεις  αντιστοιχα  τις  τασεις  αυτες  επι  1.41  αν  θυμαμαι  καλα  ,οποτε  πρεπει  σωνει  και  καλα  να  πας  να  αγορασεις  εναν  στα  12  βολτ  και  με  γεφυρα  να  εχεις  16  και  κατι.
Δεν  θα  ηθελες  να  δοκιμασεις  πως  συμπεριφερεται  το  linear  στα  12  13  14 ?
Δεν  θα  ηθελες  βαζοντας  εναν  Μ/Σ  25  βολτ  να  εχεις  απο  12  εως  30  βολτ  τασεις  και  να  μπορεις  αργοτερα  να  δοκιμασεις  και  28βολτα  τρανσιστορ?
Ενα  τροφοδοτικο  για  ολα.
Επιπλεον  μπορεις  να ρυθμιζεις  τα  watt  στην  εξοδο  του  Linear.
Το  ποτενσιομετρο  μπαινει  σε  σειρα  με  τις  γειωσεις  των  LM.
Του  2Ν  του  εχω  δωσει  μεχρι  17  βολτ  με  κεραια  με  φουλ  στασιμα  παλιοτερα  και  δεν  καηκε , αλλα  εχω  μια  αρκουδα  ψυκτρα  πισω  οπως  οι παλιοι  ακουστικοι  ενισχυτες  DUBLEX.
Και  να  μην  ξεχασω  οτι  ολα  ειναι  σχετικα  οπως  η  μηχανη  του  αυτοκινητου,δεν  μπορουμε  να  τη  δουλευουμε  στις  6000  στροφες  συνεχεια  δηλ  18  βολτ,θα  ψοφησουν  γρηγορα  τα  αλογα.
Ελπιζω  να  βοηθησα.

----------


## jeik

Το  BD  δεν  το  εχω  δοκιμασει.Οταν  το  δοκιμασεις  πες  μας  τι  κανει.

----------


## ALAMAN

2Ν2084 έγραψα  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  
Συγνώμη  :frown:  . Αλλα έψαξα και τα δύο και τίποτα δεν βρήκα, "no data"
Σωστά καλλά λες θα δίνω ότι τάση θέλω σε οποιοδίποτε τρανσίστορ, σε οποιοδίποτε πομπό,
και σε οποιοδίποτε λίνεαρ.
Έχω ένα μετασχηματιστή στα 24V/2.5Α με γέφυρα θα πάει περίπου στα 33 και κάτι,
Πώς όμως θα έχω 28V ρυθμιζόμενο δεν υπάρχει LM7828 ούτε LM7830 μόνο LM7824
άρα με 3 7824 και ποτενσιόμετρο στην γείωσή τους θα έχω 24V ρυθμιζόμενο.
ή να βάλω 3 LM317 και να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό που υπάρχει στα κυκλώματα  :Question:  

Σήκωσα και την κεραία περίπου 20μέτρα απο το έδαφος, σε οπτική επαφή πιάνει περίπου στα 300 μέτρα
αλλα με πολύ θόρυβο. δηλαδή (πιστεύω) οτι με το λίνεαρ θα πιάσω όλη την πόλη μου
Το BD139 το έβαλα πρέπει να μεγάλωσε λίγο το εύρος και την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ

Λέω να κάνω και τον παρακάτω πομπό, το έχω έτοιμο το τύπωσα σε πλακέτα

----------


## electron

Mε μ/τ στα 2.5Α δεν θα μπορέσεις να τροφοδοτίσεις ένα linear που ενδεχομένως δουλεύει στα 28βολτ κι αυτό γιατί θα απαιτεί πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα από τα 2.5Α που θα έχει δυνατότητα να δώσει ο μ/τ σου.Συνεπώς θές ένα αρκετά μεγαλύτερο μ/τ,ας πούμε στα 10Α ή καλύτερα στα 15Α.
Τα 28 βολτ θα τα πάρεις είτε όπως είπες συνδέοντας παράλληλα πολλά Lm 317 ή 1 με παράλληλα τόσα 2Ν3055 που να σου δίνουν το επιθυμητό ρεύμα.Σκέψου ότι κάθε lm 317 ή 2Ν3055 δίνει 2Α.Εννοείτε όμως ότι έχεις επιλέξει έναν μ/τ σαν αυτό που προείπα.
300 μέτρα απόσταση με 20 μέτρα ιστό μου φαίνεται λίγο.Για πόση ισχύς μιλάς;Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι για να φέρεις μια οποιαδήποτε κεραία στα μέτρα του πομπού,εκτός από τον σωστό υπολογισμό θέλει και αρκετή μαστοριά που πολλές φορές δεν συμβαδίζει με την θεωρία.
Ο πομπός που θες να φτιάξεις είναι το κλασσικό κιτ της smart για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει σελίδες.Καλός για να μάθεις τις βασικές αρχές εκπομπής και συντονισμού,ενός πομπού.Θα παιδευτείς όμως για να τον φέρεις μιας και δεν έχεις την κατάλληλη εμπειρία,αλλά αυτό το νόημα έχει η προσπάθεια  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο λίνεαρ λέει ρεύμα συλέκτη μέχρι 5Α τότε σαφώς είπες θέλει τουλάχιστον 10Α διότι με τις
αλλαγές που θα κάνω στον πομπό και την παραπάνω τάση που θα δώσω μόνο ο πομπός θα
πρέπει να τραβάει 2Α οπότε μαζί με το λίνεαρ δεν φτάνει. Αλλα εγώ θέλω να τροφοδοτίσω με ένα
πολύ καλώ τροφοδοτικό και τα δύο κυκλώματα  :Rolling Eyes:  

Άμα προσέξατε στον πομπό που παρουσιάζω παραπάνω λέει οτι τα πηνία είναι επάργυρο σύρμα
διαμέτρου 5.5mm. Τί ακριβώς ενοεί, 5.5mm δεν είναι πολύ χοντρό σύρμα  :Question:  
Το L4 μπορεί να μου πεί κανένας πόσες σπείρες είναι  :Question:  
θα μετρήσω το ύψος της κεραίας με μέτρο και θα σας πω  :Exclamation:  

Άμα αυξήσω την τάση του πομπού έτσι όπως είναι δηλ. με το 2Ν2219 για ταλάντωση
και το BD139 στην έξοδο στα 15V ή 16V θα πάθουν τίποτα τα τρανζίστορ  :Question:   ή γενικώς όλο το
κύκλωμα  :Question:   όλες οι αντιστάσεις είναι 1/4W και οι πυκνωτές φυσικά είναι φακές.

----------


## ALAMAN

ορίστε και το τροφοδοτικό που λέω να κάνω
θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για τον πομπό

----------


## jeik

Εχεις  δικιο  λαθος  δικο  μου.Πανω  απο  24  πλεον  εχεις  σκετα  μονο  με  την  ανορθωση  χωρις  LM.To  κυκλωμα  του  smart  αυτο  το  δουλευα  αλλα  με  κεραια  πιανει  κανα  δυο  χλμ  οχι  μονο  300 μ.Ξεκινα  να  το  συντονιζεις  απο  τα  τριμερ  της  εξοδου  προς  την  ταλαντωση  και  θα  το  κανεις  πυραυλο.Θυμαμαι  οτι  καπου  παραλληλα  με  το  πηνιο  η  τον  πυκνωτη  της  ταλαντωσης  εβαλα  διπλοβαρικαπ  και  αλλαζα  τη  συχνοτητα  του  με  ποτενσιομετρο.Οτι  πρεπει  για  πειραματα  αλλα  τσουλαει  ρε  παιδια  ολη  την  ωρα  ελαφρως  δεξια  αριστερα.
Τα  5,5  χιλ  ειναι  η  διαμετρος  του  πηνιου  οχι  το  συρμα.Επαργυρο  συρμα  εχουν  τα  περισοτερα  ομοαξονικα  καλωδια  κεραιας  τηλεορασεως  δηλαδη το  κεντρικο  συρματακι  τους, ειναι  οτι  πρεπει , 1-1,2  χιλ.Το  L4  ειναι  τυπωμενο  πανω  στην  πλακετα  ειναι  ενα  σχηματακι  σαν  Λαμδα (  Λ  ) με  την  κορυφη  του  στρογγυλεμενη  υψους  20  χιλ  και  παχος  νησιδας  1  χιλ περιπου  και  τα  ποδια  του  λαμδα  ενωνουν  την  εξοδο  με  την  εισοδο  του  επομενου  τρανσ. μπορεις  ομως  να  το  κανεις  και  ορθιο  με  συρμα  1  σπειρα  η  σαν  λαμδα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα τα πηνία, το L4 το έκανα 1 σπείρα όπως είπες.
Αν όχι σήμερα αύριο θα τελειώσω την κατασκευή και θα σας πώ πώς ακούγετε
Μερικά όμως τρανζίστορ δεν μου γεμίζουν το μάτι πχ. το BC547 να το αντικαταστήσω με κάτι καλύτερο  :Question:   ΒC141 ίσως  :Question:

----------


## electron

Πρόκειται για τρανζίστορ ακουστικής συχνότητας,δεν αλλάζει κάτι για την περίπτωση που τα θες.Όσο για το κιτ αυτό αν καταφέρεις και το συντονίσεις σωστά και με κια καλή κεραία,θα εκπλαγείς πόσο καλά μπορεί να ακουστεί.Το ότι τσουλάει είναι αναπόφευκτο και εδικά για την πρώτη μισή ώρα λειτουργίας του,μετά κάπως σταθεροποιήται.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τυπομένο που έχει στο σίτε είναι σε φωτογραφία και όχι σε pdf
πώς μπορώ να το τυπώσω σε πλακέτα γιατί νομίζω οτι στο δικό μου το τυπομένο έκανα λάθος

----------


## amiga

το ΒC547 τό έχει για ενίσχυση ήχου απο το πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο και μόνο. 
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξεις! ίσος αξίζει να το βγάλεις εντελώς και να δώσεις ήχο απο κονσόλα ή cd ή .... ή  .... ή!
Το έχω φτιάξει και αγώ αυτό της smartkit εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. και του είχα και ένα linear με το BLY90 και έπαιζε 50W αλλά τσούλαγε κάθε 30 λεπτά +- 100KHz!!!! και χωρίς φίλτρο στα 500μέρτα δεν έπιανε κανένας τηλεόραση!!! (έτσι το άνοιγα το βράδυ μόνο μιας και τότε..... ή ερτ1 και ερτ2 παίζαν μόνο ώς της 12 το βράδυ!!!!!)

----------


## ALAMAN

Οi μεταβλητoί πυκνωτές C9,C12 που λέει στο σχέδιο είναι 7-35pF όταν πήγα να τους αγοράσω
μου έδωσε κάτι μικρά τρίμερ πράσινα. Η ερώτησή μου είναι: όλοι οι πυκνωτές (τρίμερ) 7-35pF
είναι πράσινοι  :Question:   Δηλαδή κάθε τιμή έχει και το δικό της χρώμα  :Question:

----------


## electron

Oχι δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τότε μου λείπουν μερικοί πυκνωτές.
Ο φίλος μας ο amiga είπε οτι ο πομπός τσουλάεει κάθε 30 λεπτά +-100khz
Θα μπορούσα να βάλω ένα καλό-μικρό PLL για να το αποφήγω αυτό.
Άσε που νομίζω οτι κάθε κατασκευή διαφέρει ασχετα που το κύκλωμα είναι ίδιο
δηλ. σε εμένα μπορεί να μην τσουλάει ή σε χειρότερη περίπτωση μπορεί να τσουλάει
κάθε 10 λεπτά και πολά άλλα, μόλις αγοράσω τους πυκνωτές θα το δοκιμάσω 
Μία ακόμα ερώτηση στον πομπό που παρουσίασα εξ' αρχής έκανα αλλαγές στο 
τροφοδοτικό και έβαλα LM7815 μόλις μέτρησα την τάση έλεγε 13,5 και τσούλαγε συνέχεια
ώς 13,8 αυτό σημαίνει οτι γονατίζει, γατί όμως; μήπως ο μ/σ δεν μπορεί να δώσει το κατάληλο ρευμα
αλλα είναι στο 1Α και ο πομπός τραβάει το πολύ 0,5Α  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τότε μου λείπουν μερικοί πυκνωτές.
Ο φίλος μας ο amiga είπε οτι ο πομπός τσουλάεει κάθε 30 λεπτά +-100khz
Θα μπορούσα να βάλω ένα καλό-μικρό PLL για να το αποφήγω αυτό.
Άσε που νομίζω οτι κάθε κατασκευή διαφέρει ασχετα που το κύκλωμα είναι ίδιο
δηλ. σε εμένα μπορεί να μην τσουλάει ή σε χειρότερη περίπτωση μπορεί να τσουλάει
κάθε 10 λεπτά και πολά άλλα, μόλις αγοράσω τους πυκνωτές θα το δοκιμάσω 
Μία ακόμα ερώτηση στον πομπό που παρουσίασα εξ' αρχής έκανα αλλαγές στο 
τροφοδοτικό και έβαλα LM7815 μόλις μέτρησα την τάση έλεγε 13,5 και τσούλαγε συνέχεια
ώς 13,8 αυτό σημαίνει οτι γονατίζει, γατί όμως; μήπως ο μ/σ δεν μπορεί να δώσει το κατάληλο ρευμα
αλλα είναι στο 1Α και ο πομπός τραβάει το πολύ 0,5Α  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amiga

ALAMAN ότι θα σου τσουλάει θα σου τσουλάει! +- κάτι! 
χωρίς pll δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το αποφύγεις! όσο καλή και διαφορετική και να είναι η κατασκευή σου!!!!!

----------


## PCMan

Αν λέτε για τον πομπό των 4w της smart τον έχω. Σε εμένα τσουλάει το πρώτο μισάωρο, μέχρι να πάρει θερμοκρασία δηλαδή.

Μπαίνει PLL εδώ?

----------


## electron

> Αν λέτε για τον πομπό των 4w της smart τον έχω. Σε εμένα τσουλάει το πρώτο μισάωρο, μέχρι να πάρει θερμοκρασία δηλαδή.
> 
> Μπαίνει PLL εδώ?



Aκριβώς έτσι μου έκανε και μένα όταν το είχα φτιάξει κάποτε.Όσο για την απορία σου να πω ότι θεωρητικά γίνεται,όμως θα ήταν ευκολότερο να έπερνε κάποιος το κιτ που συνοδεύεται με το pll της smart,που όπως έχω ακούσει από άλλους που το έχουν υλοποιήσει είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα λύνετε με τον χρόνο αφού τσουλάει μέχρι να πάρει θερμακρασία
τί σημαίνει αυτό  :Question:  μέχρι να ζεσταθεί  :Question:

----------


## electron

Το ότι σταθεροποιηται είναι σχετικό.Δεν σημαίνει ότι μετά το μισάωρο έχει συμπεριφορά pll.Απλά μετά το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα η θερμοκρασία του τρανζίστορ ταλάντωσης βασικά,μένει σε ένα σταθερό επίπεδο και κατά συνέπεια το φέρον.

----------


## amiga

Εγώ πάντως όταν ταν είχα 24ωρη λειτουργία το έβαζα π.χ 105.5 το πρωί , το μεσημέρι έπαιζε 105.4 το απόγευμα πάλι 105.5 το βράδάκι 105.55 και το πρωί πάλι 105.5 ή και 105.6.!!!!
ενάξι ίσως δεν είναι και ακτιβείς οι συχνότητες που βράφω αλλά κάθε μέρα έπαιζε +100 ΚΗΖ πολλές φορές
100% είναι θέμα θερμοκρασίας του ταλαντωτή αλλά και θέμα τροφοδοσίας του. μια βάρικαπ στο τρανζίστορ ταλάνωσης βοηθάει λίγάκι.
αλλά αν παίζεις 24άωρη λειτουργεία να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τουλάχιστων 2 φορές τη μέρα θα πειράζεις λίγο το τριμεράκι!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πάντως απο αυτά που γράφετε διαπιστώνω οτι χωρίς PLL το πρόβλημα δεν λύνετε.
Εγώ θα το κάνω όμως να πειραματιστώ γιατί όπως είπα και στον φίλο μας τον itta-vitta 
είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάνω πομπό και θέλω να προσπαθήσω να το κάνω καλλό

Και μία άλλη ερώτηση: Ξέρει κανείς πώς θα φτιάξω μία γκράουντ πλέιν  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## electron

Καλά κάνεις και φτιάχνεις αρχικά κάτι τέτοιο για να μάθεις τα βασικά.Για ground plane δες λίγο τα θέματα με τις κεραίες που έχουμε κατά καιρούς γράψει.Θα βρείς αρκετά σχέδια.

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχω ένα σχέδιο ενός πομπού 2 βαττ από μια παλιά τεχνική εκλογή του 1980 ή '81, με βάρικαπ  στο κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης. Σχέδιο απλό και αξιόπιστο. Δεν τσουλάει καθόλου. Θα προσπαθήσω να το ανεβάσω. Αν δεν ανεβαίνει λόγω μεγέθους αρχείου, να το στείλω με e-mail, σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## amiga

ALAMAN καλά κάνεις και αρχίζεις απο τέτοιο απλο κύκλωμα! Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι είναι ο πρώτος πομπός που φτιάχνεις!
και εγώ απο κάτι τέτοια άρχισα όταν ασχολήθηκα με τρανζίτορς!
άσε που πρέπει να ξέρεις και απ αυτά.......να ξέρεις και απ τ άλλα!!!! (με pll)

----------


## ALAMAN

> να το στείλω με e-mail, σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.



Ναί εγώ ενδιαφέρομε
οτιδίποτε κύκλωμα έχετε στείλτετο και ας μην είναι καλό και ας τσουλάει

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό με το LM317 να το κάννω ρυθμιζόμενο δηλαδή
και μετά να βάλω ένα LM7824 για να την σταθεροποιήσω στα 24V. Τί λετε  :Question:  
ή να βάλω τρία 7824 παράληλα και ποτενσιόμετρο 4.7ΚΩ ση γείωσή τους  :Question:

----------


## electron

Το σωστό είναι να κάνεις τον 2ο συλλογισμό σου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευτυχώς που με είπες οτι είναι το σωστό φίλε μου γιατί το έχω τυπώσει είδη
σε πλακέτα.   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα και πάλι φίλοι μου.
Δοκίμασα τον πομπό της smart αλλα τίποτα, κάτι παράσιτα στο ραδιόφωνο μόνο.
Μήπως φταίει που αντικατέστησα το ΒC547 με το 2Ν4427
Πάντως το δοκίμασα πολύ, μία ώρα καθώμουνα και γυρνούσα τους μεταβλητούς.
Καμία ιδέα

----------


## amiga

Οπως σου ξανάπα! το BC547 είναι προενισχυτής ήχου και μόνο!!!! αν θές μην το βάζεις και καθόλου! ο πομπός έπρεπε να ταλαντώσει σε κάποια συχνότητα. 
μπας τα παράσητα που λές ήταν ο πομπός σου με βόμβο και απλά δεν πέρναγε ηχος;;;;
κατ εμένα κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το πηνείο ταλάντωσης ή κάτι με τον ταλαντωτή.
κόψε την τροφοδοσία απ όλα τα στάδια ενίσχυσης και δοκήμασε να το ακούσεις τριμάροντας μόνο το τριμεράκι του ταλαντωτή και μετά αν όλα πάνε καλά βάζεις και τ άλλα.
και εδώ είμαστε! :)

----------


## MAKHS

1ο bc141, 2o 2n3866,3o 2n3553,4o bly88 ---13 volt---απλο διπολο σε υψος 4 μετρα απο το εδαφος ---εξοδος περιπου 13 βατ στη γεφυρα--εμβελεια 11 χλμ με οπτικη επαφη..Καλες δοκιμες.

----------


## Giannis511

Φίλε μου μάζεψε φράγκα να βγάλεις broadband ένα MRF172 έχω ένα βρήκα την ηρεμία μου ούτε συντονισμοί ούτε ιστορίες θα σου δίνει 75 με 80 βατ σε όλη την μπάντα...Σχέδιο έχει στο site. Έχω φτιάξει ένα παρόμοιο.Ταλαιπωρείσαι τσάμπα με αυτά τα πιτσιρίκια εκεί!

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα τον συλλογισμό του MAKH και μετά θα πάρω ένα MRF172.
Το είδα στο σίτε την ισχύ που βγάζει με μιά τέτοια μικρή οδήγηση και πραγματικά ξέχασα
όλα τα άλλα λίνεαρ και πομπούς, αλλα όταν έμαθα την τιμή του απογοητέφτηκα 
(δικαιολογημένη όμως η τιμή του)
Για πείτε μου ο συλλογισμός του MAKH πόσο θα κοστήσει
Λέω να κάνω ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό

----------


## ALAMAN

Γειά σας φίλοι μου, έκανα το τροφοδοτικό με 3 7824 παράλληλα
και έχω ένα πρόβλημα, το ποτενσιόμετρο ζεστένετε πάρα πολύ σχεδόν πήγε να καεί.
Και ένας φίλος μου έιπε οτι τα 7824 δεν παραλληλίζοντε γιαυτό ζεστένετε. Είναι αλήθεια
αυτό.
Βρήκα και ένα κύκλωμα που αντιγράφει την γέφυρα στασίμων, πρέπει να είναι τα χαρτιά-οδηγίες
που έχει το κουτάκι της smart.
Δεν έχει τιμές πάνω του αλλα εγώ έβαλα τις εξής τιμές:
R=10kΩ
D1=1N4007
C=100nF
Βολτόμετρο (και αναλογικό και ψηφιακό-πολύμετρο)
Άν έχει κάποιος γέφυρα στασίμων ας το αντικαταστήσει με τις τιμές που θεωρεί
κατάλληλες για το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα και ας μου πεί αν είναι όντως καλό
για να αντικατασταθεί με την γέφυρα στασίμων.
Όταν το δοκίμασα με τις παραπάνω τιμές χωρίς δίπολο στα 13 και κάτι βόλτ μου έβγαζε περίπου 3,8V
Με δίπολο πάλι με ίδια τροφοδοσία πομπού μου έβγαζε περίπου 5,6V
Δεν κατάλαβα, αντικαθηστάει τα Watt με Volt;;  :Question:   άν είναι έτσι τα 5,6V είναι πάρα πολά για τον πομπό μου
(Μιλάω για τον πομπό που παρουσίασα στην πρώτη σελίδα εξ' αρχής, άν και αυτό το κύκλωμα-γέφυρα
αναφέρετε για λειτουργία πάνω στον πομπό σης smart kit. Εγώ το έβλα στο δικό μου.)

----------


## electron

Το κύκλωμα αυτό της smart είναι ουσιαστικά ένα τεχνιτό φορτίο του οποίου η τάση ανορθώνεται και μπορεί να μετρηθεί από ένα βολτόμετρο.Δεν μπορεί να αναπληρώσει σε καμιά περίπτωση μια γέφυρα η οποία μετρά σε πραγματικές συνθήκες την απόδοση ενός πομπού.
Όσο για το τροφοδοτικό,εγώ ξέρω ότι μπορούν άνετα τα 7824 να τοποθετηθούν παράλληλα αρκεί στις εξόδους του καθένα να υπάρχει μια αντίσταση 0.1Ωμ στα 5 watts.

----------


## ALAMAN

Απο ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να είναι κάπως έτσι
Άν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν μου το είπατε πιο μπροστά, τώρα
θέλει να βγάλω καινούργιο τυπομένο
Με το θέμα του ποτενσιόμετρου τί θα γίνει; γιατί ζεστένετε;

----------


## moutoulos

> Απο ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να είναι κάπως έτσι
> Άν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν μου το είπατε πιο μπροστά, τώρα
> θέλει να βγάλω καινούργιο τυπομένο
> Με το θέμα του ποτενσιόμετρου τί θα γίνει; γιατί ζεστένετε;



Ο Γιάννης εννοούσε αυτό ...  :Wink:

----------


## itta-vitta

Αλαμάν φτιάξε αυτό. Μπορείς να πάρεις μέχρι 5Α με ασφάλεια.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αλαμάν φτιάξε αυτό. Μπορείς να πάρεις μέχρι 5Α με ασφάλεια.



Υπάρχει και στα "Κυκλώματα",
για πιο αναλυτικά.

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλά τα τροφοδοτικά σας αλλα επιδή αυτήν την εβδομάδα να κατέβω θεσσαλονίκη
για να πάρω το ΒLY89A θα φτιάξω και το λίνεαρ. Θέλω να πώ θα αντέξει να τροφοδοτίσω
και τα δύο κυκλώματα παράλληλα φυσικά δεν θα βάλω ρύθμιση θα βάλω σταθεροποιητές
ή μπορεί να βάλω τρίμερ και να ρυθμίσω στην τάση που θέλω
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο  :Question:   δηλαδή μπορώ το κύκλωμα ρύθμισης να το χρησιμοποιήσω
δύο φορές παράλληλα πάνω σε μία πλακέτα για δύο κυκλώματα  :Question:

----------


## electron

Aν το τροφοδοτικό με το lm 338 μπορεί να σε καλύψει με τα 5 αμπέρ που δίνει για ρεύμα,τότε δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Φυσικά εκεί που φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει ένα θέμα,είναι στο γεγονός ότι στο linear θέλεις να έχεις την δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της τάσης,πράγμα που στο παρέχει το κύκλωμα του lm338,όμως στο κύκλωμα του πομπού πριν το linear θέλεις μια σταθερή τάση.Με το σκεπτικό αυτό θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις αναγκαστικά ένα μικρότερο σταθερό τροφοδοτικό για την οδήγηση του linear που σκοπεύεις να φτιάξεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Από ότι κατάλαβα λές να φτιάξω (με έναν μετασχηματιστή πάντα) ένα ρυθμιζόμενο
με lm338 και ένα σταθεροποιημένο, στα 15V καλλά είναι  :Question:  
Γιατί όμως όταν έβαλλα lm7815 στο τροφοδοτικό μου και τροφοδότισα τον πομπό
και το μέτρησα έδειχνε 13,8V

----------


## amiga

Γιατί είχες πτώση τάσεως! είναι normal!

----------


## ALAMAN

Το LM338 μπορεί να δώσει 5Α  :Question: 
Δεν είναι κάπως πολλά  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ορίστε έφτιαξα ένα τροφοδοτικό για πομπό και λίνεαρ μαζί
τί λέτε καλό  :Question:  
Οι πυκνωτές είναι καλλά στα 35V  :Question:  
Έκανα πουθενά λάθος  :Question:  
Στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού για τον πομπό να βάλω και εκεί LM338 για να κάνω ρύθμιση-σταθεροποίηση
στα 15V  :Question:  
Γιατί όπως έιπα παραπάνω και όπως μου απάντησε ο φίλος μας έχει πτώση τάσεως

----------


## ALAMAN

Συγνώμη παιδιά ξέχασα να βάλω το κύκλωμα

----------


## ALAMAN

Γειά σας φίλοι μου
έφτιαξα μία ground playne μινιατούρα απο σύρμα διαμέτρου 2,5mm είναι δεν είναι 25 εκ. σε ύψος
Δεν ξέρω άν θα με πιστέψετε αλλα δούλεψε, δεν περίμενα οτι θα δουλέψει αλλα δούλεψε
Φυσικά μετά σταμάτησε δεν ξέρω γιατί νομίζω οτι κάηκε η γέφυρα του τροφοδοτικού.
Δεν είναι καθόλου καλό, περιμένω την γνώμη σας για το πάνω τροφοδοτικό και άν είναι θετική
θα το φτιάξω
Μετά το τροφοδοτικό θα φτιάξω μία αληθηνή ground playne απο αλουμίνιο και όχι απο χαλκόσυρμα
καλωδίου

----------


## amiga

Πόσα Α ήταν η γέφυρα και πόσα τράβαγε πομπός + linear ;

25cm ύψος;;;;;;; για βάλε μια γέφυρα να δεις τι στάσημα έχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι 25cm. Δεν έβαλα λίνεαρ, τώρα το πώς καηκε δεν ξέρω
Για το πάνω τροφοδοτικό τί λέτε  :Question: 
Γέφυρα δεν έχω. Μπορεί να αγοράσω καμία στο μέλον
Υπάρχει καμία μικρή σαν το βολτόμετρο πίνακα  :Question:

----------


## electron

Μια γέφυρα στα 10Α είναι πιστεύω υπερ αρκετή,ωστόσο μπορεί να μην κάηκε η γέφυρα αλλά το LM.Ελπίζω να το έχεις βάλει πάνω σε ψύκτρα,διαφορετικά είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι σου κάηκε αυτό και όχι η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.
Σχετικά με τις γέφυρες συντονισμού,ξεκινάν από τις πιο απλές με τιμή περίπου στα 30ευρώ και φθάνουν σε α[παγορευτικές τιμές για την τσέπη πολλών.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η γέφυρα δεν ήταν στα 10Α αλλα νομίζω οτι ήταν περίπου στα 1.5 με 2Α (τροφοδοτησα μόνο τον πομπό)
Λέω οτι καηκε γιατί ήταν λίγο σπασμένη και μύριζε κάπως σαν μπαρούτι, στην αρχή που την κόλησα δεν ήταν σπασμένη

----------


## amiga

ααα καλά!!!!!!!
πρώτα πρέπει να δείς πόσο τραβάει ο πομπός σου και μετά να επιλέξεις ποσα Α γέφυρα θα βάλεις!
μάλλον είχες πολύ μικρή!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο πομπός 0.5Α δεν τραβάει  :Question:  
Στο παλιό τροφοδοτικό αυτό που έχω τώρα, έχω βάλει μικρότερη γέφυρα και το δουλεύω 
κάθε μέρα για κανα δύωρο και δεν έχει βγάλει ίχνος καπνού.
Για το τροφοδοτικό δεν με είπατε, καλό είναι  :Question:   λέω να το φτιάξω

----------


## ALAMAN

Ένας μετασχηματιστής 24V στα 10Α για τροφοδοτικό πομπού στα 15V και λίνεαρ
επίσης στα 15A με καλύπτει  :Question:  
Τοροηδής ή απλός  :Question:

----------


## ^Active^

Αν και δεν ειμαι ο ειδικος στα τροφοφοτικα νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετος ενας τετοιος μετασχηματιστης ..μπορει και υπερ αρκετος ισως ενας στα 20 βολτ να ειναι οκ. Τωρα θα προτινα να ειναι τοροηδης ο μετασχηματιστης για την αποφυγη παρεμβολον λογο οτι ειναι Rf κυκλωμα , εχει καλυτερη αποδοση και ειναι και πιο μικρος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Συγνώμη, εκεί που λέει στα 15V στη δεύτερη σειρά ενοούσα στα 15Α, το διόρθωσα.
Σε ένα κατάλογο του μανιάτη λέει οτι το ενδιαφερόμενο τρανζίστορ τραβάει 6Α φαντάζομε στα 12V  :Wink:  
Υπολόγισα στα 15V και βρήκα 7,5Α πές 8Α και μαζί με τον πομπό που τραβάει 0,5Α περίπου 8,5Α
Άρα 24V στα 10Α τοροϊδής είναι καλά, διότι θέλουμε και κάτι οικονομικό.
Και κάτι άσχετο του θέματος: Τί σημαίνουν τα αρχικά RF, άν ήταν εύκολο και στα ελληνικά, και στα αγγλικά
για να μαθένουμε και λίγα αγγλικά  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα μπορώ φτιάξω μία ground playne απο χαλκόσυρμα
καλωδίου 4mm ή 6mm  :Question:

----------


## electron

RF=Radio Frequency=Ραδιοσυχνότητα

Ground plane μπορεις να φτιάξεις με τις διατομές που αναφέρεις αλλά φρόντισε να είναι καλά μονωμένο ώστε να μην σου οξειδωθεί ο χαλκός.Φυσικά όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι και το καλυτερο υλικό που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι έχεις δίκιο αντιλαμβάνομαι τα μειονεκτήματα του χαλκού αλλα τί να κάνω, δεν
μπορώ να βρώ βέργες αλουμίνιου. Έχω ένα σπέϊ για πηνίο, το είχα αγοράσει απο ένα
μαγαζί που φτιάχνει περιηλήξεις ηλεκτροκινητήρων μονώνει πολύ καλλά να το
χρησιμοποιήσω  :Question: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με απάντησες. Μέρες τώρα περιμένω και δεν μου απαντάει κανείς
Γίνομαι λίγο βαρετός το ξέρω αλλα τί να κάνω είμαι νέος και αρχάριος στα ηλεκτρονικά
ελπίζω να με καλαβένετε

----------


## electron

Δεν γίνεσαι βαρετός απλά ανάλογα θέματα έχουμε σχολιάσει άπειρες φορές και ίσως πράγματα που εσύ τώρα ρωτάς να έχουν απαντηθεί παλιότερα γι αυτό καλό είναι να ψάχνετε τα παλιά θέματα.Όσο για βέργες αλουμινίου αν δεν βρίσκεις,μπορείς να πάρεις από κάποια παλιά vhf κεραία τηλεοράσεως.Έτσι έκανα κάποτε και γω όταν δεν έβρισκα.Το αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο μιας vhf μπορεί να σου δώσει 2 αρκετά μεγάλα κομμάτια στοιχείων αν το κόψεις στην μέση και το ισιώσεις με προσοχή.  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα ξαναψάξω.
Γνωφίζετε κανένα μαγαζί της θεσσαλονίκης για να αγοράσω βέργες
Και κάτι άλλο: Το BLY94 για το λίνεαρ που έχει στο σίτε πόσο κοστίζει στον
741 γνωρίζετε; Αξίζει να το φτιάξω άν το δώσω οδήγηση 5W
Ποιό είναι πιό καλύτερο; για οικονομικό δεν ρωτάω γιατί φυσικά το BLY89 είναι
φθηνότερο το βρήκα 35Ε στον 741 έψαξα και στο ιντερνετ για το BLY94 και το βρήκα
περίπου 80$ για παραγγελεία απο ξένες σελίδες
Θα βάλω και BALAST στο τροφοδοτικό για την εξομάλυνση βόμβου

----------


## ALAMAN

Γειά σας. 
Βρήκα το BLY94 στον 741 60Ε είναι πολύ καλό
λέω να το πάρω. Τραβάει λιγότερο ρεύμα δίνει μεγαλύτερη
ισχύ άσχετα απο το κόστος και την τροφοδοσία που είναι λίγο μεγάλη.
Αν το δώσω οδήγηση 5W θα δουλέψει καλά  :Question:  
Θα ανεβάσω και την τάση στα 30V και θα είμαστε (πιστέυω) πολύ καλά

----------


## amiga

Ναι δώσε 30V εσύ και σύντομα θα το κάψεις!!!!!!!
Τι νομίζεις ότι θα κερδίσεις σε εμβέλεια αν παίξεις με 1-2W παραπάνω;
πάντως αν είναι να δώσεις 60ευρώ γι αυτό θα σου πρότεινα κάπιο MRF171 ή MRF172

----------


## ALAMAN

Κάτσε ρε σύ ένα MRF172 μου γράψατε οτι έχει περίπου 130Ε (στον 741 πάντα)
Ένα MRF171 να έχει πιστέυω 100Ε.
Όχι το αποφάσησα θα αγοράσω το BLY89A και θα το τροφοδοτίσω με 15V άν κάνει, Κάνει  :Question:   :Question:  
αλλιώς με 12V. Με 12V θα μου βγάλει σίγουρα (πιστεύω) με μία καλή οδήγηση 30w Στα 15V πιστεύω
να βγάλει κάτι παραπάνω.
Πώς να το δουλέψω με 12V ή με 15V  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Άν αντί για 4-5W το δώσω 6-7 ή ακόμα και 8W θα δουλέψει ή θα πεί το ποιήμα
μέχρι πόσα watt αντέχει  :Question:

----------


## kostas30

και ολες αυτες οι απαντησεις  ειναι για μια κατασκευη χωρις pll αμφιβολου πιστοτητας  χωρις τα απαραιτητα  οργανα   και μιλαμε για εξοδο 50-60 βαττ    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  .  εγω θα προτεινα στον φιλο ALAMAN  την  κατασκευη ενος καλου vco & pll σχεδια υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ  παρα πολλα και μετα καποιου λινεαρ.  τωρα αν εχεις λευτα για πεταμα να δινεις σε τρανζιστορ εξοδου προβλημα σου φιλε μου. και τωρα μην μου πεις  οτι αυτα τα βαττ τα θελεις για εκπαιδευτικους  σκοπους  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  [/img]

παντα φιλικα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά 30W και πολλά είναι, όπως λέτε είναι πολά τα λεφτά
οπότε ένα τρανζίστορ με έξοδο 30W είναι καλά.
Τώρα το άν θα είναι για εκπεδευτηκούς σκοπούς δεν θα το πώ γιατί
μπορεί να πώ και ψέματα
Θέλω έναν καλό πομπό να καλύπτει την πόλη μου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Για το λίνεαρ πήρα μεταβλητούς πορσελάνης 10-60pF απο τον 741
10-80pF δεν είχε, να βάλω αυτούς  :Question: 
Και κάτι που πρόσεξα τώρα, στο λίνεαρ που δημοσίευσα στην πρώτη σελίδα
στον κατάλογο εξαρτημάτων λέει BLY89 ενώ πιό κάτω στην τοποθέτηση υλικών του τυπωμένου
λέει BLY90. Για τί το λέει αυτό  :Question:  
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα με αυτό, εδώ σε ένα κατάλογο του 741 λέει οτι έχει έξοδο 50W αλλα με τί
οδήγηση.
Άμα κοστίσει γύρω στα 40Ε θα το πάρω αλλα όχι παραπάνω, πιστεύω θα θέλει καμία οδήγηση γύρω στα 8W
δηλ. περίπου διπλάσια απο αυτήν που βγάζει ο πομπός
πείτε μου τί να κάνω  :Question:   Και τιμές αμα ξέρει κανένας

----------


## ReFas

To BLY90 ηταν στο ιδιο κελυφος με το BLY94 μονο που ανηκε στην σειρα των 12βολτ τρανσιστορ.
Οποτε ηταν και καπως αναiσθητο, γυρω στα 10 βαττ πρεπει να θελει για τα FM.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Για τιμές ξέρεις τίποτε  :Question:  
Θα πάω απο τον καινούργιο χρόνο να πάρω το BLY89A, θα
φτιάξω και το λίνεαρ και τελείωσε η υπόθεση
Για RF τσόκ τί να βάλω;

Μερικές αλλαγές στον πομπό:
Ταλάντωση 2Ν4427
Έξοδος 2Ν3553
Τροφοδοσία 18V ρυθμιζόμενη (ή αργότερα σταθεροποιημένη 24V)
Τί λέτε  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Εάν βάλω για τρανζίστορ εξόδου το 2SC1971 θα βγάλει παραπάνω απο 4W;
Το 2Ν2219 ώς ταλαντωτής πόσα βγάζει πιστεύω πιο λίγο απο 1W

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα έτσι όπως τον έχω τον πομπό μου
2Ν2219  :Arrow:  Ταλαντωτής
BD139  :Arrow:   Έξοδος
Τάση τροφοδοσίας   :Arrow:   15V
πόσα Watts βγάζει;;;; (θεωριτικά)

----------


## amiga

BD139????????? πάει αυτό στους 108?

----------


## ALAMAN

Και άν δεν πάει τί σε πειράζει; μπορεί να πάει μέχρι τους 100 ούτως ή αλλιώς στους 108 δεν έχω πάει ποτέ
εξάλου ο ταλαντωτής δεν καθορίζει την συχνότητα εκπομπής, αφού το λέει και το όνομά του, "Ταλαντωτής"

----------


## electron

Όπως αναφέρει και το datasheet του εν λόγω τρανζίστορ,είναι κατάλληλο για εφαρμογές: Medium Power Linear and Switching
Applications

Και γω δεν νομίζω να δουλέψει στα fm,αυτό το τρανζίστορ.Για ακουστικές εφαρμογές είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιό λες το BD139;
Μα αυτό μου το πρότειναν στο σίτε, πες μου ποιό κατα τη γνώμη σου είναι το καλύτερο

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορώ να βρώ γέφυρα σάν βολτόμετρο τροφοδοτικού;
και μήπως υπάρχει κύκλωμα ένδηξης συχνότητας εκπομπής;
θέλω να κάνω και το PLL του tzitzika αλλα δεν ξέρω πώς θα το συνδέσω πάνω στον πομπό μου
αυτό στον ταλαντωτή δεν μπαίνει;

----------


## sigmacom

Το BD139 πάει μια χαρά στα FM και έχει μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα μάλιστα (αν φτιαχτεί σωστά) απ' ότι το 2Ν2219. Θυμίζω τα πομπουδάκια με το BD139 του Mak&Spot  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί παέι μια χαρά, δοκιμασμένο και απο τον αρχάριο (εμένα)   :Laughing:   :OK:  
Σήμερα μέτρησα τον πομπό μου με γέφυρα τον έβαλα χωρίς κεραία και μου έδειξε περίπου 5,1W
όταν έβαλα την κεραία που είχε ο φίλος μου έπεσε, ούτε 0,2W δεν έβγαζε. Μάλον η κεραία
θα είχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## amiga

χωρίς κεραία;;;; Άλλα γι άλλα μετρήσατε!!!!!! (και μάλλον ο πομπός δεν βγάζει 5W!)
όταν έβαλες την κεραία τι στάσιμα είχες;;; αν δεν είχες τότε παίζεις με 0.2W!!!
Αν δεν έχεις μια σοβαρή κεραία αλλά ούτε και φορτίο rf τότε αντι κεραίας βάλε δύο αντιστάσεις 100Ω/5W παράλληλα συνδεδεμένες και τότε μέτρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλα γι άλλα μετρήσαμε, έτσι όπως τα λές είναι.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Άσ' το καλύτερα θα αγοράσω δικιά μου γέφυρα όποτε με το καλώ μπορέσω  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

οι φωτογραφίες του πομπού μου, θαυμάστε τες.

----------


## crown

για εσαs τουs νεουs ερασιτεχνεs σαs ενημερωνω οτι στα χρονια μαs βγαιναμε με τα BD τα λεγομενα μπεντεδακια στα 40 volt,
βγαζωνταs αρκετα WATT και τα τοποθετουσαμε μεσα στο διπολο και μαs ακουγε ολη η  ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
το τρανζιστορ ενοητε οτι το ειχαμε σε ψυκτρα.Αυτα τα λιγα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αλαμάν, δεν είναι και άσχημο. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να βγαίνει καλά. Στο μπι-ντι βάλε ψύκτρα όπως είπε και ο Κράουν. απ' ότι είδα δεν έβαλες νκ200 αλλά αντίσταση-πηνίο. Ποτέ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά αν βλέπεις ότι βγαίνει καλά έτσι, ασ'το. Μου φαίνεται κάπως προχειρο αυτό το τσοκ.
Κάτι ανάλογο με το μπεντεδάκι στο δίπολο, είχα κάνει κι εγώ παλιά. Όχι αυτοταλάντωτο αλλά με βαθμίδα, κάτι σαν του Αλαμάν. Το είχα βάλει σ' ένα στεγανό κουτί που το είχα τοποθετήσει στον ιστό, με 1 μέτρο γραμμή μεταφοράς και από κάτω είχα τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας και ήχητικού σήματος. Έβγαινε πολύ καλά.
Κράουν, πόσο χρονών είσαι; Ποιά χρόνια έβγαινες στις ραδιοσυχνότητες;

----------


## itta-vitta

Αλαμάν βάλε ψύκτρα και στο ρεγκιουλέϊτορ του τροφοδοτικού. Μήπως η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης είναι μικρή;

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα βάλω ψύκτρα και στα δύο τώρα που βρήκα βίδες. θα δοκιμάσω και VK200 να δώ αν βγαίνει καλά
η γέφυρα του τροφοδοτικού πρέπει να είναι στα 2Α. Ο πομπός τραβάει το πολύ 0,8Α (δεν το έχω μετρήσει)
Τί ενοείς με ένα μέτρο γραμή μεταφοράς; Πάνω στην κεραία το είχες, έτσι το σήμα δεν εξασθενεί καθόλου...
Τί να πώ εγώ που έχω 25 μέτρα καλώδιο και απο αυτό χρησιμοποιώ μόνο τα 17 μέτρα περίπου~.
Ο πομπός είναι λίγο βρώμικος βέβαια, απο τις πολές αλλαγές των εξαρτημάτων είναι, έπρεπε να τον βλέπατε στα νιάτα του
δηλαδή πρίν δύο μήνες  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## electron

Κάποιες βελτιώσεις που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις,ίσως όμως όχι τώρα,είναι να έβαζες σπρέϊ plastic επάνω στην πλακέτα ώστε να μην οξειδώνονται οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι με τον καιρό και τα πηνία θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν με επάργυρο σύρμα για τον ίδιο λόγο.Φυσικά ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν σείς στον άλλον πομπό έχει πλαστηκοποίηση. στον πρώτο δεν έχει.
Το κουτί φυσικά είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Η χρήση του μονωτικού σπρέυ στα τυπωμένα κυκλώματα, είναι αυτονόητη και δεδομένη, για τους λόγους που είπε ο Ήλεκτρον.
Τελικά, φίλε Αλαμάν, σε ποιό λειτουργικό στάδιο είναι ο πομπός σου. Ποιά είναι η απόδοσή του;

----------


## ALAMAN

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
Τί να πώ... ... ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω την απόδοσή του, σε watts όμως.
απο ακουστική στο ραδιόφωνο πάει πολύ καλά και μέσα και 50 μέτρα έξω απο το σπίτι.
Σε οπτική επαφή έπιασα με πολά παράσιτα. Τώρα που θα το βάλω σε κουτί και θα φτιάξω και το λίνεαρ
θα πιάσει όλη την πόλη (το ευχομαι) με την ground plane φυσικά.

----------


## electron

Πριν κάνεις όμως οτιδήποτε πρέπει οποσδήποτε να πάρεις μια γέφυρα και φυσικά να μάθεις να την χειρίζεσαι προκειμένου ο κόπος σου να μην πάει χαμένος.

----------


## amiga

αν παίζει στα 50 μέτρα και έχεις και κεραία ούτε 100mW δεν είναι!!!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί ομως υπάρχουν και πολυκατοικίες γύρω απο την κεραία μου.

----------


## amiga

ε τότε παίζεις με μισό βάτ το πολύ!

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα κάνω πειράματα μην ανισυχείς θα το μετρήσω και με γέφυρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα και πάλι φίλοι μου.
Η ground plane δεν με ικανοποίησε καθόλου έπεξε βέβαια καλά αλλα μέσα στο σπίτι μου δεν είχε μεγάλο εύρος
Απογοητεύτητα, θα βάλω πάλι το δίπολο
Άν όμως αντικαταστήσω το τρανζίστορ εξόδου με ένα 2SC1971  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Δεν μου είπατε τελικά το σχεδιάκι που είχα ποστάρει καλό ήτανε;;;;

----------


## amiga

Μέσα στο σπίτι την έχεις;;;;;
Κάθε κέραία πρέπει να έχει κενό περίπου 2 μέτρα πανω-κάτω-δεξια-αριστερά απο οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο αλλιώς και στάσημα θα έχει και δεν θα ακτινοβολεί σωστά.
Την έχεις κόψει στο σωστό μήκος;

----------


## ALAMAN

Πάνω στο σπίτι την έχω βάλει σε 16 μέτρα απο την γή, το κάθε στοιχείο είναι 82cm
σε κονέκτορα

----------


## amiga

Η συχνότητα που παίζεις είναι κενη; με +-300KHz απόσταση;

----------


## itta-vitta

Πιθανόν να μην ακούς το κεντρικό σου σήμα. Σου είχα πεί παλαιότερα να προσέξεις τους μεταβλητούς σου. Αν  έχεις στην ταλάντωση 60 πίκο τότε να είσαι βέβαιος ότι το σήμα σου είναι εκτός μπάντας προς τα βραχέα. Να βάλεις 20-25 πίκο. Έχει ο Μανιάτης (μια που είσαι και πελάτης του) κάτι "βαρελάκια" της Φίλλιπς.

----------


## ALAMAN

όχι δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη όταν είχα το δίπολο ήταν περίπου τόσο
τώρα είναι +-80khz (περίπου, μπορεί να είναι και ποιό κάτω).
Θα ξαναβάλω το δίπολο.
Το 2Ν3924 πού μπορώ να το βρώ;;; ο radio 741 το έχει;; πόσο;;

----------


## amiga

??????????????????????
??????????????????????
Τα έχεις μπερδέψει όλα!!!!
ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ +-ΠΟΣΑ ΚΗΖ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥΣ???????

----------


## ALAMAN

Ε πώς δεν έχει σχέση, άλλη απολαβή έχει το δόπολο και άλλη η ground plane.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορώ να συνδέσω πομπό με κεραία με καλώδιο RG 223

----------


## amiga

Με κούφανες!!!!!!!!
Τι σχέση ρε συ έχει το πόσο καθαρή είναι μια συχνότητα με την κεραία σου;;;;; αφου αυτό το ελέγχεις όταν δεν εκπέμπεις!!!!!
Μην εκπέμπεις και δες αν σε +-300KHz απο την συχνότητα σου εκπέμπει κάποιος.
π.χ αν εσύ θέλεις να παίξεις στους 99.5 δες αν παίζει κανεις στους 99.4 , 99.3 , 99.6 και 99.7 αν κάπιος είναι εκέι τότες δέν έχεις απόσταση +-300KHz και το βασικότερο είναι ότι ενοχλέις αλλά και ούτε εσύ δεν θα ακούγεσαι μιας και ο άλλος που θα παίζει εκει θα παίζει και απο βουνο και με καλές κεραίες και με αρκετά W για να μην πω KW!!!

Ναι μπορέις να την συνδέσεις με 223 απλά θα έχεις απόλειες σε σχέση με το 213.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα και τον πομπό της smart kit. Πολύ καλός μου φένετε οτι είναι καλύτερος
απο αυτόν που είχα φτιάξει. Και δεν μου φάνηκε να τσουλάει. τον είχα μισή ώρα ανοιχτό με ανεμυστηράκι φυσικά
και τροφοδοσία απο το τροφοδοτικό που παρουσίασα.
Θα αντικαταστήσω το 2Ν3553 με το 2Ν3924.
Θα κάνω και το VCO οτυ tzitzika και το pll του.
Το VCO θέλει μετά και buffer καθώς και ενίσχυση  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Άν θέλει, γίνετε να τα κάνω όλα τα στάδια σε διαφορετικές πλακέτες  :Question: 
φίλε amiga όταν ανέβηκα στους 108 είχε μεγάλος εύρος, όχι μόνο εκεί αλλα και σε άλλες συχνότητες
+-200khz, δεν πειραματίστηκα πολύ μαζί του. κανένα μισάωρο μόνο.

----------


## antonis_p

το 213: http://www.colemancable.com/catalog/Coaxial142b.htm

και το 223: http://www.colemancable.com/catalog/Coaxial144a.htm

μεγαλη διαφορα στις απωλειες. Βεβαια ειναι ανα 100ft, αν η αποσταση ειναι πολυ μικρη,
η διαφορα εκμηδενίζεται.


και το all time classic για normal απαιτησεις rg58: http://www.colemancable.com/CatalogP...ProductsID=121
ειναι αρκετα πιο κοντα στο 223

Υπολογισε τις απωλειες σου λογω αποστασης, την ισχυ που προτιθεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις και επελεξε.

----------


## ALAMAN

θα βάλω RG58 τότε.
Παιδιά η σύνδεσή μου λείγει αύριο οπότε μέχρι αύριο άν έχετε την καλοσύνη απαντήστε μου
τα ερωτήματά μου διότι δεν ξέρω πότε θα το ξανασυνδέσω...
Ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

To rg58 έχει τις διπλάσιες απώλειες από το 213.Για μένα προτίμησε το 213 και μην αλλάζεις το 2Ν3553 με το 2Ν3924.Το 3553 οταν κάποτε είχα φτιάξει και γω το κιτ,μου είχε βγεί ανθεκτικότερο σε αντίθεση με το 3924.
Όσο γι αυτο που είπες σχετικά με το εύρος και τις κεραίες ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ.Αlaman ξέρω την <<δίψα>> σου για πειραματισμούς και γνώσεις,αλλά όπως είχα πει και σε ένα άλλο νέο παλικάρι εδώ κάποτε,μην περιμένετε όλα να τα μάθετε από ένα φορουμ.Εμείς που δεν μεγαλώσαμε με το ιντερνετ,ρίξαμε πολύ διάβασμα και μελέτη.Το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνετε και εσείς αφού έχετε το μεράκι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Και ποιά είναι η καλύτερη κεραία κατα την γνώμη σας;

----------


## electron

Η ερώτηση αυτή έχει πολύ σχετική απάντηση.Καλή κεραία είναι αυτή που ταιριάζει στο ανάγλυφο της περιοχής σου.Αν έχεις πολλά εμπόδια γύρω σου και εσύ είσαι στην εντός της λακούβας,τότε μια ground plane είναι ότι καλύτερο.Αν έχεις μόνο πίσω σου εμπόδιο,ένα δίπολο ημικυκλικής ή μια yagi είναι μια χαρά. Αν τίποτα απ όλα αυτά δεν ισχύει τότε ένα απλό δίπολο είναι ok.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν μου απαντήσατε σχετικά με το VCO,

Το VCO θέλει μετά και buffer καθώς και ενίσχυση  :Question:  
Άν θέλει, γίνετε να τα κάνω όλα τα στάδια σε διαφορετικές πλακέτες   :Question:

----------


## electron

Αν πρόκειται να οδηγήσεις με το vco έναν τελικό γραμμικο ενισχυτή τότε ναι,θέλεις και buffer και ενίσχυση.Φυσικά και μπορείς να τα κάνεις σε ξεχωριστές βαθμίδες αρκεί να είναι είναι σωστά θωρακισμένες.Πρακτικά όμως είναι καλύτερο να είναι σε μια ενιαία πλακέτα όπως είναι και το κιτ της smart.

----------


## ALAMAN

Και ναί και όχι δηλαδή, αρχικά θα κάνω έναν πομπό με το VCO του tztzika και PLL και μετά
θα βάλω buffer στη συνέχεια τελική βαθμίδα. Γίνετε χωρίς προενίσχυση; απο ότι βλέπω το VCO του φίλου μας
είναι δυνατό, βγάζει 1W οπότε το τελικό στάδιο ενός 2SC1971 θα μπορέσει να το οδηγήσει. Όσον αφορά την
ισχύ που θα βγάζει αρκεί να είναι ικανοποιητική, δεν ζητάω και 10W, αλλα λίγο μεγάλη.
Στο Μέεεεελον θα βάλω και λίνεαρ.
Και για την γέφυρα μην με μαλώνετε θα βρώ εγώ τρόπο να το μετρήσω.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς μπορώ να ξέρω ένας πειραγμένος πομπός σε τί συχνότητα εκπέμπει;
επίσης και ένα πειραγμένο ραδιόφωνο πώς θα ξέρω σε τί συχνότητα παίζει;
Πείραξα ένα ραδιόφωνο και κατέβασα τον 99,5 (άν θυμάμαι καλά), στους 89 περίπου.
γύρισα την συχνότητα και έπιασα πολές κενές συχνότητες και τώρα θέλω να ξέρω τί συνχότητα πιάνει
για να ξέρω να εκπέμπψω εκεί.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

> Πώς μπορώ να ξέρω ένας πειραγμένος πομπός σε τί συχνότητα εκπέμπει;
> επίσης και ένα πειραγμένο ραδιόφωνο πώς θα ξέρω σε τί συχνότητα παίζει;
> Πείραξα ένα ραδιόφωνο και κατέβασα τον 99,5 (άν θυμάμαι καλά), στους 89 περίπου.
> *γύρισα την συχνότητα και έπιασα πολές κενές συχνότητες και τώρα θέλω να ξέρω τί συνχότητα πιάνει*
> *για να ξέρω να εκπέμπψω εκεί*.



 
Θες συχνομετρο η δεκτη ευρειας ληψης (που να εχει συχνομετρο) αλλα απ'τι βλεπω δεν τα διαθετεις αυτα.

πειραξες τα πηνια του? και ποιος ο λογος να το κανεις αφου τωρα δεν θα σε ακουν οι αλλοι?


απλως εισαι πανω απο τους 108, αμα μιωσεις τις σπειρες του πηνιου ταλαντωσης θα πιασει.

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σου  καλωδιακια  καλως  ηρθες  στην  παρεα.

Πιστευω  οτι  μετα  απο  18  μηνες  την  βρηκε  την  ακρη  με  τα  πηνία.
Καλως  παντως  βλεπω  οτι  μπαινεις  δυναμικα  , συνεχισε. :Wink:

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

> Γεια σου καλωδιακια καλως ηρθες στην παρεα.
> 
> Πιστευω οτι μετα απο 18 μηνες την βρηκε την ακρη με τα πηνία.
> Καλως παντως βλεπω οτι μπαινεις δυναμικα , συνεχισε.



 
ενωειτε πως θα συνεχισω, και βασικα χαρηκα που καταφερα να βρω και ενα τετοιο φορουμ.

μια ερωτηση: εχω κατι πομποδεκτες vhf αχρηστους αν βγαλω τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου θα κανουν για fm;

----------


## amiga

Ναι!!! αφου είναι vhf !!!

----------


## jeik

Οταν  λες  αχρηστοι , εννοεις  οτι  ειναι  λειτουργικοι  αλλα  δεν  χρησιμοποιουνται ?
Τοτε  σιγουρα  κανουν  τα  τρανσιστορ , αλλα  ειναι  κριμα  να  τα  ξηλωσεις.
Υπαρχουν  υπηρεσιες πχ  στρατονομια και  ιδιωτες  πχ  σκαφη  που  χρησιμοποιουν  τετοια  μηχανακια.
Θα  μ' ενδιεφερε  ενα  τετοιο  ΣΕΤ.Για  σοβαρο  σκοπο , κι  οχι  για  παιχνιδι.
Τι  ακριβως  εχεις ?

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

> Οταν λες αχρηστοι , εννοεις οτι ειναι λειτουργικοι αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιουνται ?
> Τοτε σιγουρα κανουν τα τρανσιστορ , αλλα ειναι κριμα να τα ξηλωσεις.
> Υπαρχουν υπηρεσιες πχ στρατονομια και ιδιωτες πχ σκαφη που χρησιμοποιουν τετοια μηχανακια.
> Θα μ' ενδιεφερε ενα τετοιο ΣΕΤ.Για σοβαρο σκοπο , κι οχι για παιχνιδι.
> Τι ακριβως εχεις ?



Δεν λειτουργουν. ενα midland 70-340b.

και ενα aerocom six ths aerotron δικαναλο.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

DEN VRHKA TO FET BF900 GIA NA FTIAXW BUFFER GIA POMPO FM KANEI KANENA ALLO TRANSISTOR H FET?

----------


## jeik

Τι   ειναι  στρογγυλο ?
Αν  ναι  βαλε  απο  ενισχυτη  τηλεορασεως  και  εισαι  κομπλε.
Εγω  στο  vco  της  σμαρτ  για  μπαφερ  εβαλα  ενα  bf  οτι  ναναι  και  ειναι  κομπλε.
Γενικα  βαλε  οτι  ναναι   σε  trans  rf  πολυ  μικρης  ισχυος  και  παιξε   λιγο  θα  δεις  οτι  θα  γινει  δουλεια.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

το φιλτρο καταστολης αρμονικων μπενει μετα τον ταλαντωτη η στην εξοδο του τελικου ενισχυτη.

----------


## amiga

Με τα ότι να ναι αν δεν έχεις spectrum ή έστω πεδιόμετρο να δεις τι βγάζεις δεν θα κάνεις δουλεία.....

Εγώ κάποτε με το 15W της smartkit το συντόνιζα για φουλ ισχύ με τα τριμεράκια με μια γέφυρα τις πλακας και χαιρώμουν.
Όταν αγορασα πεδιόμετρο και το είδα (έτσι για πλάκα γιατι είναι πάνω απο 15 χρόνια που δεν το δουλεύω) δεν φαντάζεσται τι πέταγε , και αν πείραζες ελάχιστα 2 trimerακια έπαιζε 1W λιγότερο και δεν έβγαζε καθόλου σαβούρα , εκτώς των αρμονικών μιας και δεν είχε φίλτρο στην έξοδο.

----------


## jeik

Αυτο  ακριβως  ειναι  το  προβλημα , και  παντα  απεφευγα  να  κανω  φιλτρα  .
Θα  ηταν  αχρηστο  να  τα  βαλω  αφου  μονο  με  το  βατομετρο  χωρις  σπεκτρουμ  δεν  θα  βρω  ακρη  .
Το  βατομετρο  μετραει  συνολικα  οτι  βγαζει  ο  ταλαντωτης  (κεντρικη  συχνοτητα ,σπουριους  , αρμονικες  κλπ  ετσι ?
Αν  βαλω  φιλτρο  και  ρυθμισω  για  μεγιστη  ισχυ  μπορει  αντι  να  συμπιεζω  αρμονικες  και  ταυτοχρονα  να  αυξανω  την  ισχυ  της  κεντρικης  συχνοτητας  , να  πετυχω  το  ακριβως  αντιθετο , οποτε  κανω  μια  τρυπα  στο  νερο.
Ποσο  κοστιζει  καποιο  απ  αυτα  εστω  και  μεταχειρισμενο ?
Γιατι  αν  ειναι  πολλα  δεν  μπορω  να  το  παρω  για  την  πλακα  μου.

----------


## netronio

μπορώ να μου πει κανεις αν υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο για εκπομπη 2.4ghz σε linear?εχω εναν πομπο στα 2.4 καιθελω να εχει μεγαλη εμβελεια

----------

